# Your Haswell-E max stable OC



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have searched and couldn't find anything of the sort onto the topic at hand, so I wanna start by saying my stat is not validated only because I forgot to do so.  *CPU-Z screen shot necessary*.

Do the following:
OC @what vcore
CPU
Mobo
Mem:Speed as well
HDD/SSD
Liquid cooling or Air? Type?

Mine:4.6 GHZ @1.28 auto-tuned, think I'm going to try and lower vcore to see if auto is being generous.
CPU-Intel 5820k
Mobo-Asus x99 Deluxe
Mem-G.Skill ddr4 4x4 2133-cl15-15-15-35
SSD-Samsung 240gb Evo
Liquid- custom made

I'll edit this post and post my CPU-Z when I get home.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 7, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I have searched and couldn't find anything of the sort onto the topic at hand, so I wanna start by saying my stat is not validated only because I forgot to do so.  *CPU-Z screen shot necessary*.
> 
> Do the following:
> OC @what vcore
> ...



This might be a quiet thread, although my temptation to upgrade my x79 rig is growing again.  My main upgrade benefit would be an up to date platform with reduced power consumption.  Speed wise, I don't see my aging 3930k (@4.4Ghz) being trumped too much by the Haswell-E's.  Especially so considering my use is predominantly gaming.

If I do upgrade though it will be to a 5930.  I think the $$$'s for a 5960 would be unreasonable, unless the third Witcher game uses 16 threads!!


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> This might be a quiet thread, although my temptation to upgrade my x79 rig is growing again.  My main upgrade benefit would be an up to date platform with reduced power consumption.  Speed wise, I don't see my aging 3930k (@4.4Ghz) being trumped too much by the Haswell-E's.  Especially so considering my use is predominantly gaming.
> 
> If I do upgrade though it will be to a 5930.  I think the $$$'s for a 5960 would be unreasonable, unless the third Witcher game uses 16 threads!!



Yea it may be quiet for a while, but I know a lot of members here who don't have all the pieces for their system, so I will definitely give it time.  I think I'm going to purchase a 5930k(maybe in another hour or so since I also have a spare Dominator kit and the MSI SLI x99 sitting down...I may just throw that in my 900D.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2014)

I cant see the point in the 5930k especially where its priced, after doing some reading the only thing it has on the 5820k is 12 more pcie lanes and about £150 or so more.

Shame they didnt add the cores, cut the clocks and left the cache the same.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> I cant see the point in the 5930k especially where its priced, after doing some reading the only thing it has on the 5820k is 12 more pcie lanes and about £150 or so more.
> 
> Shame they didnt add the cores, cut the clocks and left the cache the same.


True but I stumbled upon a 3rd Hawaii card so I may just flat out need to.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2014)

Im tempted to get an X99 build and a few 780s!

If my missus found out that itll be a 2grand build.... id never post again lol


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2014)

Aircooled. Still playing with BIOSes to find what suits my memory kits the best, and then I'll post my review of the X99 DELUXE. Temps are not an issue with my retail 5930K chip.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Im tempted to get an X99 build and a few 780s!
> 
> If my missus found out that itll be a 2grand build.... id never post again lol


same here...shit i haven't even totall'd my build yet


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2014)

springs113 said:


> same here...shit i haven't even totall'd my build yet


Ram prices are scary. But seems to me the fuss about DDR4 timings is nothing BUT fuss. At the same time, perhaps it's the core improvements that have my X99 builds performing so well, or it's something else. Having a 4960X rig next to a 5930K, both with similar speeds, cache and core counts, with 2133 MHz of C15 DDR4 in the 5930K, and 2666 C10 DDR3 with the 4960X, X99 is still faster. Once you OC, there simply isn't any compare at all to be had, the 5930K is significantly faster. If you have X79, and can offload it for a decent amount of cash, I think the investment into X99 is a good one if performance is your primary concern. Can't ignore the power savings (nearly 100W in CPU alone for same clocks), either.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Ram prices are scary. But seems to me the fuss about DDR4 timings is nothing BUT fuss. At the same time, perhaps it's the core improvements that have my X99 builds performing so well, or it's something else. Having a 4960X rig next to a 5930K, both with similar speeds, cache and core counts, with 2133 MHz of C15 DDR4 in the 5930K, and 2666 C10 DDR3 with the 4960X, X99 is still faster. Once you OC, there simply isn't any compare at all to be had, the 5930K is significantly faster. If you have X79, and can offload it for a decent amount of cash, I think the investment into X99 is a good one if performance is your primary concern. Can't ignore the power savings (nearly 100W in CPU alone for same clocks), either.


Are you tri-firing or tri-sli'n on that deluxe?  I think I'm going to get a 5930k and see, I've got 3 290s.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Are you tri-firing or tri-sli'n on that deluxe?  I think I'm going to get a 5930k and see, I've got 3 290s.


Not too much use of triple card yet, but I have done a TONNE of benchmarking with two so far. Slot arrangement has a big impact on what's really usable on which board, so I'll be spending more time with tri-SLI in the near future, once I get some of my backlog of reviews and the building pile of homework I have dealt with. I want to pick up a 5820K and see just how large of an impact the PCIe configurations have, too. Once I get all my memory kits working at the maximums I'll focus more on GPU configurations.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Not too much use of triple card yet, but I have done a TONNE of benchmarking with two so far. Slot arrangement has a big impact on what's really usable on which board, so I'll be spending more time with tri-SLI in the near future, once I get some of my backlog of reviews and the building pile of homework I have dealt with. I want to pick up a 5820K and see just how large of an impact the PCIe configurations have, too. Once I get all my memory kits working at the maximums I'll focus more on GPU configurations.


You killing me with this...where's/when will the deluxe review be up.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2014)

I was pretty close to being ready to write things up, but then got a new BIOS to play with that was supposed to provide increases to performance a bit. But it's more Turbo profiling tweaks, which could be done manually anyway. Then I had to test with several memory kits, since for once, it seems that ASUS has a feature that no other brand does that really makes a difference...the OC socket. With the rumors about it affecting Intel's warranty and such, I had to get clear answers before posting anything, since that's a critical thing for some people. Then there's homework, school, physio from my car accident, travel by bus now that the rental we had via insurance expired, and we don't have any wheels right now (van was written off, insurance doesn't cover anything more than the loan that was left + $50, not enough to buy another), plus added testing...UGH.

I'd love to just get all this done and not have to worry about it myself, believe me. Yet I cannot rush things out and make careless mistakes, and my recent accident highlights this even more so.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 7, 2014)

Great job Dave! Looking forward to your review! 

This time around I'll wait for DDR4 prices to stabilize, the ROG RVE Black edition to become available, and the 5970X with higher clocks or perhaps Broadwell-E to be released, ATM Haswell-E is enticing, but not worth the price of admission IMHO 

Kudos to all Haswell-E owners out there, I'm green with jealousy, good luck with your OCing endeavours!


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 7, 2014)

If people post consistent 4.4Ghz+ I'm going to upgrade because no amount of self assurance can stop me from not seeing that my 3960X is no longer 5Ghz capable at a reasonable voltage. Though it can still run my 4.5Ghz OC from when I bought it on the same voltage so I'm not sure that it degraded or if I'm just pushing the ram and IMC too far. Either way I really want to get a 6 core that is good a Cinebench and SuperPi and 3D benchmarks which my 3960X simply isn't. I'm just having a hard time choosing a board. I really like the EVGA X99 boards but I've read horror stories about EVGA's BIOSes.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 7, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Aircooled. Still playing with BIOSes to find what suits my memory kits the best, and then I'll post my review of the X99 DELUXE. Temps are not an issue with my retail 5930K chip.


Very nice, I'll have to test mine at items limits on Monday once I get it.  I plan on first shooting for 4.5 stable then pushing it by 100mhz until voltages get to ridiculous.

5930k with an MSi Gaming 9 board btw.

Oh anyone here the story about the 5960X burning on a motherboard?  I have now heard 2 reports of this.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Very nice, I'll have to test mine at items limits on Monday once I get it.  I plan on first shooting for 4.5 stable then pushing it by 100mhz until voltages get to ridiculous.
> 
> 5930k with an MSi Gaming 9 board btw.
> 
> Oh anyone here the story about the 5960X burning on a motherboard?  I have now heard 2 reports of this.


Wow I wonder what were the volts of those cases.  Ghost Since I have a 3rd  290 on the way I am now thinking of getting that 5930k even more, I gotta go reread the manual and see how the slots are aligned in tri fire cause now those  swiftech lock n seals that I sent back.



cadaveca said:


> I was pretty close to being ready to write things up, but then got a new BIOS to play with that was supposed to provide increases to performance a bit. But it's more Turbo profiling tweaks, which could be done manually anyway. Then I had to test with several memory kits, since for once, it seems that ASUS has a feature that no other brand does that really makes a difference...the OC socket. With the rumors about it affecting Intel's warranty and such, I had to get clear answers before posting anything, since that's a critical thing for some people. Then there's homework, school, physio from my car accident, travel by bus now that the rental we had via insurance expired, and we don't have any wheels right now (van was written off, insurance doesn't cover anything more than the loan that was left + $50, not enough to buy another), plus added testing...UGH.
> 
> I'd love to just get all this done and not have to worry about it myself, believe me. Yet I cannot rush things out and make careless mistakes, and my recent accident highlights this even more so.



I know how it goes, but one thing about the rental...isn't the other party at fault shouldn't their insurance cover you until...(plus i hope you are suing).  Don't know much about your laws and regulations but something seems off.  I'm not paying for that rental I have, it sucks I don't have my car(brand new by the way) but my attorney's got it covered.  It is hard getting around without a vehicle in my neck of the woods as there really no public transportation.  Back in NY I got hit and they total the vehicle so I know what it is like cabbing, footing and bus'ing it everyday from home school and work.  It's definitely not easy and once you throw kids into the mix all hell breaks loose.  I don't wanna get into too much here though so I'll leave it where it's at for another day Dave, just hoping you get well soon and you're still doing a great job but the suspense is killing us all lol.

What's your thought on the setup of the board w/o getting into any details about revealing too much.  O and the feature that you're talking about.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2014)

I had the choice of continuing to pay a loan for a vehicle that I didn't have, or take payment from my insurance for the vehicle's current value (was a decent offer). The at fault party WAS paying for the rental, and yeah, technically they should still be paying, but because I accepted the offer from my insurance (already had notice form the government here that our vehicle's VIN was no longer legal on the road), it's normal for them to refuse to continue to pay, since they expect you to use the $$$ from payout to get a new one. Of course, my situation is  slightly unique in that regard, so I will deal with the lost use of a vehicle and the problems that it caused at a later date. I mean, simply, I've got several reviews that have been delayed because of this accident, and should that affect me, in an accident that I had ZERO fault in, there's something to be done there. If I have to take it all the way to court to have those things dealt with, I will. I really needed the money that would have gone to the monthly payment to pay for my kid's school fees plus my own, and the accident already cost me money that forced me to take that offer. It's not going to be much work for a lawyer to deal with this case if it goes that far. IT all sucks, but I'm not really concerned about getting money out of this accident. What I do want is for it to be like it never happened, and the courts will take care of that for sure.


Board is great. Nothing else I have can match the clocks it gives, and if other reviews haven't already said this, I will be sure to. The OC socket has more pins in it that allows for finer voltage control and greater clock stability on BCLK, CPU, cache, and memory, and we're talking like MANY MANY pins in 6 different areas of the chip. That's not to say that other boards are poor, but they do not compare when it comes to OC to the limit. I'm going to have to do a special review for OC on this platform, but I really want to get several more chips and be able to give more info about EXACTLY what it offers, in many examples, before going that far. I'll have to get rid of some hardware to fund those CPUs first though, likely, or maybe I can get ASUS to sponsor me some, but I have too much other stuff to do review-wise before that can happen. Next 6-8 weeks will have one-two reviews from me, both boards, and memory, depending on what the other front page staff has cooking, I suppose.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 8, 2014)

I bet you could get some boards from the community. You shouldn't have to bother with that just to do your job. Interesting that the oc socket actually helps though.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I bet you could get some boards from the community. You shouldn't have to bother with that just to do your job. Interesting that the oc socket actually helps though.



I have plenty of motherboards; it is CPUs that I would need. And time. I have an added two hours of travel every day as it is, back and forth to school, since I have to take the bus rather then having a vehicle to get me there, so I have to stop accepting more review work stuff until I get all the stuff I have on-hand dealt with.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 8, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Very nice, I'll have to test mine at items limits on Monday once I get it.  I plan on first shooting for 4.5 stable then pushing it by 100mhz until voltages get to ridiculous.
> 
> 5930k with an MSi Gaming 9 board btw.
> 
> Oh anyone here the story about the 5960X burning on a motherboard?  I have now heard 2 reports of this.



http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=1

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh look, I have retail CPU and not ES CPU to test boards. I have had NO problems. Go figure...

Or maybe me mentioning that use of ES CPUs in reviews was a bad idea is simply now well qualified. ROFL.

As far as I have seen so far, TPU is the ONLY site with retail sample used in reviews on launch day. I very specifically ask for RETAIL CPUs to test with, because I want to show what the end users gets, not what those working inside the industry get, but this just gives more weight to my opinion about this, IMHO. We should NOT see reviews with ES parts. Phoronix specifically states that they have retail board and ES CPU, Legit Reviews, shows ES CPU... and a board that is either ES or has bits removed from it. That said, stuff does fail from time to time, as being a reviewer, usually most of this stuff goes in the background, not the foreground when end readers see it. Makes me wonder why there's articles posted about it...



Now, if it was an end user with a problem, I'd be concerned a bit. But then, warranty covers this sort of stuff. Oh wait, no warranty on ES parts...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 8, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I had the choice of continuing to pay a loan for a vehicle that I didn't have, or take payment from my insurance for the vehicle's current value (was a decent offer). The at fault party WAS paying for the rental, and yeah, technically they should still be paying, but because I accepted the offer from my insurance (already had notice form the government here that our vehicle's VIN was no longer legal on the road), it's normal for them to refuse to continue to pay, since they expect you to use the $$$ from payout to get a new one. Of course, my situation is  slightly unique in that regard, so I will deal with the lost use of a vehicle and the problems that it caused at a later date. I mean, simply, I've got several reviews that have been delayed because of this accident, and should that affect me, in an accident that I had ZERO fault in, there's something to be done there. If I have to take it all the way to court to have those things dealt with, I will. I really needed the money that would have gone to the monthly payment to pay for my kid's school fees plus my own, and the accident already cost me money that forced me to take that offer. It's not going to be much work for a lawyer to deal with this case if it goes that far. IT all sucks, but I'm not really concerned about getting money out of this accident. What I do want is for it to be like it never happened, and the courts will take care of that for sure.
> 
> 
> Board is great. Nothing else I have can match the clocks it gives, and if other reviews haven't already said this, I will be sure to. The OC socket has more pins in it that allows for finer voltage control and greater clock stability on BCLK, CPU, cache, and memory, and we're talking like MANY MANY pins in 6 different areas of the chip. That's not to say that other boards are poor, but they do not compare when it comes to OC to the limit. I'm going to have to do a special review for OC on this platform, but I really want to get several more chips and be able to give more info about EXACTLY what it offers, in many examples, before going that far. I'll have to get rid of some hardware to fund those CPUs first though, likely, or maybe I can get ASUS to sponsor me some, but I have too much other stuff to do review-wise before that can happen. Next 6-8 weeks will have one-two reviews from me, both boards, and memory, depending on what the other front page staff has cooking, I suppose.




I understand that there are more pins, but I'm interested in how exactly this influences anything.  Are there generally unused pads on the CPU, which these OC pins connect to?

In general, I don't get how ASUS can get anything from added pins, unless they connect to the CPU in some meaningful way.  As yet, I haven't seen how this is accomplished, and the promotional material is less than useful.  Is there any way you could shed some light on this quickly, without the need for a full review?


Please excuse the forwardness of the question, but curiosity has grabbed me here.  I understand you've got far more on your plate, but I'd appreciate quantification rather than marketing mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 8, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I understand that there are more pins, but I'm interested in how exactly this influences anything.  Are there generally unused pads on the CPU, which these OC pins connect to?
> 
> In general, I don't get how ASUS can get anything from added pins, unless they connect to the CPU in some meaningful way.  As yet, I haven't seen how this is accomplished, and the promotional material is less than useful.  Is there any way you could shed some light on this quickly, without the need for a full review?
> 
> ...


 There is a bunch of unused pads that intel has on the CPU for testing purposes. Asus figured out what said pads do and added pins to their sockets to get access to things that the pads control.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I understand that there are more pins, but I'm interested in how exactly this influences anything.  Are there generally unused pads on the CPU, which these OC pins connect to?
> 
> In general, I don't get how ASUS can get anything from added pins, unless they connect to the CPU in some meaningful way.  As yet, I haven't seen how this is accomplished, and the promotional material is less than useful.  Is there any way you could shed some light on this quickly, without the need for a full review?
> 
> ...



It's 48 added pins. The CPU has these pins for "diagnostic purposes" for various sections of the CPU, and ASUS manipulated those interfaces.

Marketing image comparing socket pins:






I know that the CPU has lands for these pins, and because of that, those lands are there for a reason. Since the number of lands is so high, there can't just be some "mumbo-jumbo" here, and honestly I was as skeptical as you were at first. But having played with many boards now, there is a marked difference in boards with this socket, and specifically in CPU speed, cache speed, BCLK ability, and memory speeds, especially when you combine all of them together, compared to other boards. But I still remain cautious, and this is why I want more CPUs to test with. I honestly don't care WHAT they do specifically myself, I'm concerned about the RESULTS, and those I do have, albeit with a very limited number of CPUs (ie, 2). It is more than possible some sort of BIOS-level stuff is at play, but the huge gap in everything that I have experienced says to me that simply BIOS-level tweaking is not the sole cause for this huge gap in clocking ability between boards with either socket design.

I do not think ASUS would readily give out the info of what they did, as this is a grand thing if they really have something no other board does. Maybe understanding my delay in publishing a review is easier with that said.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 8, 2014)

the extra pins allow the socket to override/bypass some of the  FIVR-logic resulting in far more stable power as well as the ability to run absurd levels of voltage (1.8v+) tho with haswell-e/X99 there may be more to it 
 we have known for awhile that intel will be dropping  FIVR with skylake ... between the YIELD problems and the increased heat it was only a matter of time before intel back tracked


----------



## springs113 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cant vote again but, now a proud owner of a 5930k.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 8, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> It's 48 added pins. The CPU has these pins for "diagnostic purposes" for various sections of the CPU, and ASUS manipulated those interfaces.
> 
> Marketing image comparing socket pins:
> 
> ...


I am very curious to see your results as to how much of a difference this makes.  I am ready to test my Gaming 9 board and see how happy I am with it and see what limits I can push compared to instead of getting the other boards.

I want to see you hit 5.0ghz on a 5930K or 5820K, that would blow my mind!  If I manage 4.8 on my chip I might explode with joy for myself but 4.6ghz is going to be my satisfied point.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I am very curious to see your results as to how much of a difference this makes.  I am ready to test my Gaming 9 board and see how happy I am with it and see what limits I can push compared to instead of getting the other boards.




There's something to be said about the differences between boards. That's why I can't just say "oh it works great!" without trying a bunch of things, and seeing how it all plays out. Like maybe some lesser boards have limits in place with power consumption or something, and the high-end ones do not. But as OneMoar said, apparently what ASUS has done is by-passed some of the limits imposed by the FIVR that were/are there for diagnostic purposes. Yet I am willing to go with the idea that ASUS sells a lot of Intel chip products, and worked some deal to have that there, and just for them. Either way, if it proves to keep the top for OC, then that's that.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 8, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I am very curious to see your results as to how much of a difference this makes.  I am ready to test my Gaming 9 board and see how happy I am with it and see what limits I can push compared to instead of getting the other boards.
> 
> I want to see you hit 5.0ghz on a 5930K or 5820K, that would blow my mind!  If I manage 4.8 on my chip I might explode with joy for myself but 4.6ghz is going to be my satisfied point.


I hit 4.8 but wasn't stable and didn't have the time to play around with it cause of my toddler going haywire.


----------



## radrok (Sep 8, 2014)

Currently waiting on the 5960X to get in stock, RVE coming 

Kinda sad to see that the midrange one is an hexa-core honestly...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2014)

radrok said:


> Currently waiting on the 5960X to get in stock, RVE coming
> 
> Kinda sad to see that the midrange one is an hexa-core honestly...


Meh., gives better than 4960X performance at less cost and less power used, so less cost of ownership.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2014)

radrok said:


> Currently waiting on the 5960X to get in stock, RVE coming
> 
> Kinda sad to see that the midrange one is an hexa-core honestly...



Sweet! Shame they used solder pads instead of the usual check points. Wonder what the new retail silicon is like compared to the coming batches, seen averages of 4.6ghz in some tables.

@buildzoid you need a 3770k or 4790k for those spi and cines!


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Sweet! Shame they used solder pads instead of the usual check points. Wonder what the new retail silicon is like compared to the coming batches, seen averages of 4.6ghz in some tables.
> 
> @buildzoid you need a 3770k or 4790k for those spi and cines!


The Haswell-e work fine for them too. TAPAKAH used a 5.8Ghz 5960X and it scores SuperPi 32M the same area as a 6Ghz Haswell using PSC ram. I also don't want a PC that will sit around doing nothing until I feel like benching. My bro has a 4790K but he won't let me play with it.


----------



## radrok (Sep 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Sweet! Shame they used solder pads instead of the usual check points. Wonder what the new retail silicon is like compared to the coming batches, seen averages of 4.6ghz in some tables.
> 
> @buildzoid you need a 3770k or 4790k for those spi and cines!




I'm probably going phase this time around, I really want that 5.0Ghz.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw that tapakah bested some scores using the MSI board, im looking at the board with a few lightnings. The only problem i have is making up some BS to get it pass my missus lol


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 8, 2014)

radrok said:


> I'm probably going phase this time around, I really want that 5.0Ghz.


I always wanted to try a phase change cooler but they're so expensive and heavy. If the 5820K doesn't pull over 200W running cinebench I might go with a TEC setup with a high volume of water to get so more heat capacity to give me a heat buffer. BTW what is your 3930K running at.



d1nky said:


> Saw that tapakah bested some scores using the MSI board, im looking at the board with a few lightnings. The only problem i have is making up some BS to get it pass my missus lol


Eh I had a look at that board and I have problems with where the buttons are and also the lack of V check points. I'm really annoyed that there isn't a completely OC centric board that's missing things like on board audio, sata express, M.2, some USB 3.0 ports and similar features to lower costs. The EVGA boards sorta do this but because they are EVGA they cost the same as boards with more features.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2014)

The MSI X99S xpower has vcheck points, ive had all the asus z77 mobos and now using this mpower. Theres a few features i prefer this to than asus. But rog connect is amazing, especially the OC panel and vga hotwire. 

The thing that asus has ruined for me is the solder points on the RVE, maybe theyll have a black edition soon which would have them. Plus theres a bit of ambiguity about the warranty on these (expensive) chips!

The gigabyte SOC may be the closest OC centric X99 board, but i bet they wouldnt be able to sell a mobo with zero added features. And maybe the M.2 controller will beast pcmark benches?!


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2014)

Dave, can you confirm that the Asus OC socket invalidates the Intel warranty?

And if this has been answered already, apologies but I must have missed it....


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 8, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Dave, can you confirm that the Asus OC socket invalidates the Intel warranty?
> 
> And if this has been answered already, apologies but I must have missed it....


It doesn't seem to.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-oc-socket-warranty-x99,27597.html


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 8, 2014)

has anybody accually had a need to use the CPU  warranty outside of  a DOA or pre-overclocking protection policy 
seriously a DEAD CPU or a CPU up and quitting out of the blue just doesn't happen ... ever


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> The MSI X99S xpower has vcheck points, ive had all the asus z77 mobos and now using this mpower. Theres a few features i prefer this to than asus. But rog connect is amazing, especially the OC panel and vga hotwire.
> 
> The thing that asus has ruined for me is the solder points on the RVE, maybe theyll have a black edition soon which would have them. Plus theres a bit of ambiguity about the warranty on these (expensive) chips!
> 
> The gigabyte SOC may be the closest OC centric X99 board, but i bet they wouldnt be able to sell a mobo with zero added features. And maybe the M.2 controller will beast pcmark benches?!



Here the Xpower is barely cheaper than the RVE at which point I might as well get the RVE. The SOC board is also nice but it again cost almost as much as the RVE. The EVGA X99 FTW on the other hand is significantly cheaper than the RVE SOC or Xpower has Vcheck points, lane switches, dual BIOS and an 8 phase VRM so if EVGA didn't screw anything up BIOS side it should be almost exactly what I'm looking for. Plus I'll be ordering E-power boards soon so I can order the MB at the same time. I don't think I could stand looking at a yellow motherboard.
If I could get someone to buy my RIVE + 3960X with the watercooling(I can't remember where the stock heatsink assembly went) for a good price I'd care less about cost but since that will be difficult, I'm focusing on lowering the cost of a new MB+CPU+RAM as much as possible while retaining what I really want.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2014)

Im tired of red and black themes.

Epower sounds fun! Im selling my pots and shit until new year, then ill buy some der8aeur pots maybe. Im just looking at a new build to have some major oc fun and last a long time.

A 3770k/DC on LN2 doesnt score as well on physics compared to a HEDT chip! My theory is no LN2 on cpu (saves stuff dying) and then beast some gfx cards!


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Im tired of red and black themes.
> 
> Epower sounds fun! Im selling my pots and shit until new year, then ill buy some der8aeur pots maybe. Im just looking at a new build to have some major oc fun and last a long time.
> 
> A 3770k/DC on LN2 doesnt score as well on physics compared to a HEDT chip! My theory is no LN2 on cpu (saves stuff dying) and then beast some gfx cards!


I would really like a completely white themed machine with GPU's, blocks, motherboard, and liquid to boot.  Think it would be a nice change of pace...



buildzoid said:


> Here the Xpower is barely cheaper than the RVE at which point I might as well get the RVE. The SOC board is also nice but it again cost almost as much as the RVE. The EVGA X99 FTW on the other hand is significantly cheaper than the RVE SOC or Xpower has Vcheck points, lane switches, dual BIOS and an 8 phase VRM so if EVGA didn't screw anything up BIOS side it should be almost exactly what I'm looking for. Plus I'll be ordering E-power boards soon so I can order the MB at the same time. I don't think I could stand looking at a yellow motherboard.
> If I could get someone to buy my RIVE + 3960X with the watercooling(I can't remember where the stock heatsink assembly went) for a good price I'd care less about cost but since that will be difficult, I'm focusing on lowering the cost of a new MB+CPU+RAM as much as possible while retaining what I really want.


Well I think the Xpower AC has 12Phase if im remembering correctly which could be more beneficial to extreme overclocking.  Though at this point the OC socket has now gotten me a bit intrigued what with everyones comments on it so far (Including @cadaveca).



the54thvoid said:


> Dave, can you confirm that the Asus OC socket invalidates the Intel warranty?
> 
> And if this has been answered already, apologies but I must have missed it....


It will not void warranty just plugging a CPU into the socket, it was confirmed by Asus.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 8, 2014)

O/C voids warranty anyway that's why I'll get that warranty fron Intel, but to be quite honest this platform feels faster @ stock in comparison to my z87/4770 @4.6.  It felt kinda tainted to oc the 5820k.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2014)

I wonder if the asus OC socket will be included in Intels performance Tuning Plan.

Cant wait for dave to release a review of the MSI x99 xpower ac. If you have one of course.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 8, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> has anybody accually had a need to use the CPU  warranty outside of  a DOA or pre-overclocking protection policy
> seriously a DEAD CPU or a CPU up and quitting out of the blue just doesn't happen ... ever



Yes.  I had a problem with my 3930k, and had to replace the board every 4-6 months.  Enough of those cycles, and the solder pads were basically toast.  The CPU replacement was quick and painless by Intel, though explaining how that much damage was done was difficult.

Note to everyone out there, the Gigabyte X79 UD5 boards are very hit and miss.  Even after all the BIOS updates, they occasionally just crap out.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 8, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Well I think the Xpower AC has 12Phase if im remembering correctly which could be more beneficial to extreme overclocking.  Though at this point the OC socket has now gotten me a bit intrigued what with everyones comments on it so far (Including @cadaveca).


Phase count is not as important on haswell-e because of intel's FIVR also if EVGA use 8 40A phases the VRM will be good for up to 576W. I actually want to do an experiment to see if you can't raise the MB VRM voltage output to lower current output and increase efficiency and what it does to the output voltages of the FIVR because if I could run the MB VRM at 2V and the FIVR would still output safe voltages you could lower the strain on the VRM by ~11% or more if you used an even higher voltage.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 8, 2014)

Not the way I thought the thread would go, but very interesting read going on here.  What more could I ask for?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Dave, can you confirm that the Asus OC socket invalidates the Intel warranty?
> 
> And if this has been answered already, apologies but I must have missed it....


I can confirm that the rumour was not true. Intel Tuning Plan warranty would cover it, but any OC technically invalidates warranty (the whole "silicon is a semiconductor stuff whose lifespan is decreased by current" applies to OCing).

Specifically, this gives Intel a possible route of investigation is the pins were used, but it doesn't invalidate things unless you use the features that it offers, but the same would apply to ANY socket, not just the ASUS OC socket.


----------



## dumo (Sep 9, 2014)

4X8GB and 4x4GB Hynix tests, cpu on h20

1.35V




1.47V







1.65V


----------



## dumo (Sep 9, 2014)

-11C @ cpu





4.5Ghz cache on 32GB


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2014)

Great thread! How about a summary of results in the first post...............................this thread will get full of results and its a huge PITA to sort through a thread with hundreds of posts for results.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 9, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Great thread! How about a summary of results in the first post...............................this thread will get full of results and its a huge PITA to sort through a thread with hundreds of posts for results.


I wanna do it similar to how Dave did the Haswell oc guide but I need the members to follow the guidelines and I need to find a little more time, 2 jobs, only driver in the household, and 1 yr old who has hit the terrible 2s super early lol. In due time.


Edit:   My PSUs/5930/Sandisk xtreme pro comes in today so I will now have the chance to do a side by side comparison of both lower end processors and corsair dom/g skill ram.  Being that I just received another 290, I think I will be selecting the 5930 over the 5820 just on lanes alone.  I'm so excited I feel like a kid being left alone in a candy store...I can't wait to see you guys and your builds, your joy is my joy.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I've made up my mind so I'll be ordering an X99 FTW as soon as they come in stock on the EVGA webstore.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I wanna do it similar to how Dave did the Haswell oc guide but I need the members to follow the guidelines and I need to find a little more time, 2 jobs, only driver in the household, and 1 yr old who has hit the terrible 2s super early lol. In due time.
> 
> 
> Edit:   My PSUs/5930/Sandisk xtreme pro comes in today so I will now have the chance to do a side by side comparison of both lower end processors and corsair dom/g skill ram.  Being that I just received another 290, I think I will be selecting the 5930 over the 5820 just on lanes alone.  I'm so excited I feel like a kid being left alone in a candy store...I can't wait to see you guys and your builds, your joy is my joy.


I guess I would only start it if I had the time to do it right... oh well. Thanks for your efforts when you can. they are appreciated. 

Why would you do that for two cards (buy 5930K?) that makes no sense at all. tri/quad, sure... worth it. Otherwise, there are plenty of lanes to to support two cards with negligible performance losses.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 9, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Phase count is not as important on haswell-e because of intel's FIVR also if EVGA use 8 40A phases the VRM will be good for up to 576W. I actually want to do an experiment to see if you can't raise the MB VRM voltage output to lower current output and increase efficiency and what it does to the output voltages of the FIVR because if I could run the MB VRM at 2V and the FIVR would still output safe voltages you could lower the strain on the VRM by ~11% or more if you used an even higher voltage.


I was more referencing the fact that MSI use very high quality high capacity capacitors in their boards especially when it comes to the top OC boards (Xpower).  The inclusion of 12 phase is intended for heavy clocking as alot of LN2 people go for those Xpower boards.

Oh and to add to the thread, first attempt at overclocking on my new system got me 4.5ghz stable.  Ill post my CPU-Z once I get home but i'm probably going to really push it tonight!


----------



## springs113 (Sep 9, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> I guess I would only start it if I had the time to do it right... oh well. Thanks for your efforts when you can. they are appreciated.
> 
> Why would you do that for two cards (buy 5930K?) that makes no sense at all. tri/quad, sure... worth it. Otherwise, there are plenty of lanes to to support two cards with negligible performance losses.


I already have 2 290s...I was referring to my 3rd and I forgot to mention therapy from my car accident that takes up much of my time, I know what Dave is going through in regards to time cause it's the same over here but in the coming days/weeks once I finish my build the exact way I want to I will have more time.  
Hey if you have the time I don't mind you taking over, I don't mind it at all I just want everyone to share their experiences because that's is how I became a member here.  I stumbled on some random read, thought it was interesting and I've been here ever since.  I would like others to experience the same that's all.




GhostRyder said:


> I was more referencing the fact that MSI use very high quality high capacity capacitors in their boards especially when it comes to the top OC boards (Xpower).  The inclusion of 12 phase is intended for heavy clocking as alot of LN2 people go for those Xpower boards.
> 
> Oh and to add to the thread, first attempt at overclocking on my new system got me 4.5ghz stable.  Ill post my CPU-Z once I get home but i'm probably going to really push it tonight!



Don't go over doing now lol.  
Then again what are we here for...max it out


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I was more referencing the fact that MSI use very high quality high capacity capacitors in their boards especially when it comes to the top OC boards (Xpower).  The inclusion of 12 phase is intended for heavy clocking as alot of LN2 people go for those Xpower boards.
> 
> Oh and to add to the thread, first attempt at overclocking on my new system got me 4.5ghz stable.  Ill post my CPU-Z once I get home but i'm probably going to really push it tonight!


I know lots of people go for Xpower boards with LN2 but with OCing boards you tend to get a clear winner for X79 that was the RIVE and RIVBE for X99 it has yet to be decided but since Haswell-e has the FIVR the VRM quality matters much less than on X79 and I don't mind mind saving 3000CZK on a cheaper board if the only features I will lose are the better audio and few buttons that till now I've survived without. Also I can't stand yellow.

Also nice but on what CPU is that?


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 9, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> I know lots of people go for Xpower boards with LN2 but with OCing boards you tend to get a clear winner for X79 that was the RIVE and RIVBE for X99 it has yet to be decided but since Haswell-e has the FIVR the VRM quality matters much less than on X79 and I don't mind mind saving 3000CZK on a cheaper board if the only features I will lose are the better audio and few buttons that till now I've survived without. Also I can't stand yellow.
> 
> Also nice but on what CPU is that?


5930K

I think this round may be interesting with the OC socket on the Asus boards to see who gets the gold overclocker award.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2014)

MEH on the OC socket... seriously.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> MEH on the OC socket... seriously.


You say that now, but apparently it allows the onboard VRMs to take over and bypass the FIVRs, allowing for better OC headroom. Not sure if I believe it myself, but everything I've seen so far points to it actually being a help.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> You say that now, but apparently it allows the onboard VRMs to take over and bypass the FIVRs, allowing for better OC headroom. Not sure if I believe it myself, but everything I've seen so far points to it actually being a help.


Eh from what I read it allows to drive higher FIVR(2V instead of 1.8V) output voltages and higher input voltages(2.7V instead of 2V?). I really doubt it would let you disable the FIVR since the FIVR generates 4 or 5 different voltages but the motherboard is only capable of producing 1.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow some great stuff here. I'm seriously, seriously tempted to go to a 5930k. X99 mobos are ridiculously expensive here compared to the US though. Even using AUD pricing on Newegg, an Asus X99-Deluxe is $430AUD whereas to buy it locally I'm looking at $580AUD+. :'( I can live with paying extra for DDR4 though, I was expecting that.
Still trying to find more reviews on Gigabyte's UD4 mobo as I'm probably going to end up going with that.

In fact I was so psyched about X99 I went and bought a Corsair H110 today lol. Now it's just sitting on the floor doing nothing until I decide I'm ready to make the financial commitment to upgrade to X99. Definitely excited to make a return to CPU overclocking too.

@springs113 looking forward to seeing your 5930k in action and how it goes overclocking 

Dave's one looks pretty good so far!


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Wow some great stuff here. I'm seriously, seriously tempted to go to a 5930k. X99 mobos are ridiculously expensive here compared to the US though. Even using AUD pricing on Newegg, an Asus X99-Deluxe is $430AUD whereas to buy it locally I'm looking at $580AUD+. :'( I can live with paying extra for DDR4 though, I was expecting that.
> Still trying to find more reviews on Gigabyte's UD4 mobo as I'm probably going to end up going with that.
> 
> In fact I was so psyched about X99 I went and bought a Corsair H110 today lol. Now it's just sitting on the floor doing nothing until I decide I'm ready to make the financial commitment to upgrade to X99. Definitely excited to make a return to CPU overclocking too.
> ...


Asus's X99-A has a better VRM than the UD4  if you care about that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 9, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Eh from what I read it allows to drive higher FIVR(2V instead of 1.8V) output voltages and higher input voltages(2.7V instead of 2V?). *I really doubt it would let you disable the FIVR since the FIVR generates 4 or 5 different voltages but the motherboard is only capable of producing 1*.


This makes more sense to me. Not really sure _how_ it works, but it is already showing a bit of a lead. It'll be interesting to see if that advantage remains once the BIOSes of X99 boards start maturing more and we see what the platform is really capable of.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 9, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Wow some great stuff here. I'm seriously, seriously tempted to go to a 5930k. X99 mobos are ridiculously expensive here compared to the US though. Even using AUD pricing on Newegg, an Asus X99-Deluxe is $430AUD whereas to buy it locally I'm looking at $580AUD+. :'( I can live with paying extra for DDR4 though, I was expecting that.
> Still trying to find more reviews on Gigabyte's UD4 mobo as I'm probably going to end up going with that.
> 
> In fact I was so psyched about X99 I went and bought a Corsair H110 today lol. Now it's just sitting on the floor doing nothing until I decide I'm ready to make the financial commitment to upgrade to X99. Definitely excited to make a return to CPU overclocking too.
> ...



I also have a 5820k @4.6ghz 1.28v

If I were you I would go with a swiftech h220x(if available), if you ever wanted to change or add to your loop you get a top of the line waterblock (customisable too)  and a very strong pump.  I chose not to use the pump and bought a standalone.  It is not much more than a h110.

As far as mobos go look at the following:
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/560...eview-new-boards-for-haswell-e-final-thoughts


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 9, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> This makes more sense to me. Not really sure _how_ it works, but it is already showing a bit of a lead. It'll be interesting to see if that advantage remains once the BIOSes of X99 boards start maturing more and we see what the platform is really capable of.


The other thing I missed is that the OC sockets gives you the ability to shut down specific cores and gives you better access to FIVR controller it also has a few more GND and PWR pins and helps with the BCLK. There really is no way that an 8 phase VRM could replace the entire FIVR.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> You say that now, but apparently it allows the onboard VRMs to take over and bypass the FIVRs, allowing for better OC headroom. Not sure if I believe it myself, but everything I've seen so far points to it actually being a help.



It's not about just allowing MORE, it's about allowing for LESS DROOP which = more CURRENT.



EarthDog said:


> MEH on the OC socket... seriously.



Get a bunch of boards, I'm sure you'll find the same as I did. I will step out and say brand-wise, ASUS is NOT my favorite right now, and hasn't been for some time. BIOSes are too prone to corruption, and I find the N.A. support region to be greatly lacking. Plus other stuff I won't talk about. But I have noticed enough of a difference with this X99 Deluxe to ignore those issues, when it comes to hardcore OC.


How many boards have you played with so far? I am really hoping that other brands can pull out some BIOS magic to match what ASUS delivers right now, but am skeptical. Honestly, MSI is my favorite brand right now, Gigabyte is really good too... waiting on new BIOSes from them to maybe change my opinion about the whole subject. The X99S GAMING 7 is a great board...but doesn't OC like the ASUS does. If you want to run 24/7, yeah, meh, but if you want to benchmark...the only choice right now is ASUS.

I have RVE and X99 WS booked for review. Will be adding more MSI as time goes on and I get what I have for reviews done, but until I have consistent answer about OC, I won't talk about that other than what I've already said, and will mention a bit in the ASUS review. I really wanted MSI to win...but they don't right now.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 10, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I also have a 5820k @4.6ghz 1.28v
> 
> If I were you I would go with a swiftech h220x(if available), if you ever wanted to change or add to your loop you get a top of the line waterblock (customisable too)  and a very strong pump.  I chose not to use the pump and bought a standalone.  It is not much more than a h110.
> 
> ...


I've already bought the H110, unfortunately the H220x isn't available at any of my local shops. Also I've read that the H110 is pretty quiet for an AIO which is what I'm after mostly while still being able to provide great performance.

Thanks for the link. The ASRock Extreme4 looked promising and it is quite a bit cheaper but I've read some bad stories (albeit only a couple) of their newer X99 boards having stability issues. Specifically with high RAM speeds and PCI-e cards not working properly in some slots. It could be BIOS related and fixed in the future, but I think i'll avoid this one.



buildzoid said:


> Asus's X99-A has a better VRM than the UD4  if you care about that.


Oh awesome, I just read that it is now available to buy. I think I'll probably go for that one then. The only bad thing is that I can't use my sound card without suffocating a 780 but I can probably work around that and just rely on my receiver to clean up the signal for the speakers and use my old Xonar U1 for headphones or the headphone output on the receiver.
The Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 looks ok too, especially having the burr-brown amp and also optimal slot layout like the UD4. Though I'd probably still end up with the UD4 as it seems to be otherwise identical and it has Intel gigabit which I'd prefer over a Killer based one on the Gaming5.
Soooooo many choices! I'm thinking I've narrowed it down to Asus X99-A or Gigabyte X99-UD4. They both seem pretty solid.

Also just out of curiosity, would any of you guys know what kind of  overclock deficit I would have if I bought a Gigabyte board over the Asus X99-A (as far as the Gigabyte boards not having the OC Socket and also 2 less phases)?


----------



## springs113 (Sep 10, 2014)

Taken from Legitreviews insight of the the Gigabyte Soc.

"The most interesting thing about the Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force LN2 motherboard is the special LGA2011-v3 socket that is being used. Gigabyte went with a special CPU socket on this board that has more pins than a traditional socket. Gigabyte said that this has been shown to improve overclocking and they are trying it out on this board due to the fact that it is aimed at breaking overclocking records.

This socket looks very similar to the patent-pending ASUS OC Socket that ASUS is using on all of their X99 motherboards. From what we gather Intel had a number of pins on the Haswell-E processors for R&D testing purposes that weren’t needed for normal operation. Intel did not fuse off or internally disable the pads on the processor, so companies like ASUS and Gigabyte are now doing some reverse engineering and enabling their functionality. When ASUS first announced the OC socket there was some discussion if it would void Intel’s processor warranties, but it looks like it does not. We do know that Intel is actively looking into what the OC socket does as they didn’t plan on motherboard makers to come out with boards that have enabled more pins than planned. Intel could possibly make some changes down the road if needed."


Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/gigabyt...2011-v3-cpu-socket_150125#C0qkY0Vy0wzHPrJA.99


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 10, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I've already bought the H110, unfortunately the H220x isn't available at any of my local shops. Also I've read that the H110 is pretty quiet for an AIO which is what I'm after mostly while still being able to provide great performance.
> 
> Thanks for the link. The ASRock Extreme4 looked promising and it is quite a bit cheaper but I've read some bad stories (albeit only a couple) of their newer X99 boards having stability issues. Specifically with high RAM speeds and PCI-e cards not working properly in some slots. It could be BIOS related and fixed in the future, but I think i'll avoid this one.
> 
> ...


Overclock deficit wise I really doubt that you would have one since as I said before a 6 40A phases are able to feed 400W to any Haswell-e CPU with relative ease the OC socket is probably a much bigger deal than the phase count.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 13, 2014)

I haven't had much time to play with this setup so I'm all over the place with it trying different combinations.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 13, 2014)

1.5V Jesus ... what are you cooling it with


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> 1.5V Jesus ... what are you cooling it with



He's probably just blowing on it. Haswell-E runs pretty cool, actually, surprisingly cool. Makes me think that my opinion that SKT1150 isn't meant for enthusiasts, well, is the truth.



MetalRacer said:


> I haven't had much time to play with this setup so I'm all over the place with it trying different combinations.



I see you found the usefulness of cache clocking. THAT makes me wonder how high normal Haswell would go with suc ha lowered cache speed... Haswell-E has definitely upped the OC game.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 13, 2014)

still voltages over 1.3 have been nearly unheard of  with the intel plat in recent years not without subzero cooling anyways  tho I believe this had more todo with the FIVR then anything  

from what I am seeing tho on haswell-E ~1.25-135 @ 4.6 to 4.8 seems to be the sweet spot once you go over 4.8 the voltage required skyrockets
if I ever get out of this debt hole ... someday ...
I have a large 1/4hp pump capable of a 30f lift @ 33GPM I wanna do a basement mounted rad/remove water cooling setup basements around here are pretty much 50 to 55F year round would be great for WC


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2014)

Holy jeebus, I just bought an X99 setup today with a 5930K. Just hit the Gigabyte Auto-Tune High setting thing for 4.1ghz (I think extreme is 4.4ghz) and temps are only 61C under stress (prime95)!!!!!!!!

I can definitely go higher than 4.1ghz but I don't have much time atm to fiddle around in depth but holy balls this was money well spent.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2014)

Think metal was using phase change i believe, he'll tell us. Nice clocks nonetheless!

Seen on some graphs the 5960x a lot are hitting 4.8-4.9 on liquid cooling setups and RVE's. The scores these things kick out on benchies makes me want it so bad!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2014)

Me too but really Not impressed at all for the money spent, TBH what ya gaining besides benchmarks?

Oh yeah Benchmarks! but not this cat... Not worth the money yet... Intel will soon bring out a revised chip, memory will drop like a rock then yeah I'll hop on the wagon lol..

But nice cpu scores guys, really nice!!!


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2014)

Well for me at least, it really helps out for ABBYY Finereader ( I use this A LOT for work), compared to a 4770 it almost halves the times it takes to recognize the scanned the image which means I can do more work in less time, thus earning moar money. At a guess, I'm thinking it will make rendering videos much faster for me as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 13, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Well for me at least, it really helps out for ABBYY Finereader ( I use this A LOT for work), compared to a 4770 it almost halves the times it takes to recognize the scanned the image which means I can do more work in less time, thus earning moar money. At a guess, I'm thinking it will make rendering videos much faster for me as well.


Yeah makes sense, Im on board but I gotta dump the current rig Im on now to afford this new tec


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> still voltages over 1.3 have been nearly unheard of  with the intel plat in recent years not without subzero cooling anyways  tho I believe this had more todo with the FIVR then anything
> 
> from what I am seeing tho on haswell-E ~1.25-135 @ 4.6 to 4.8 seems to be the sweet spot once you go over 4.8 the voltage required skyrockets
> if I ever get out of this debt hole ... someday ...
> I have a large 1/4hp pump capable of a 30f lift @ 33GPM I wanna do a basement mounted rad/remove water cooling setup basements around here are pretty much 50 to 55F year round would be great for WC


I would say from 2600K to 4770K 1.3v is entirely possible on AIR...Hell, I even had 2600K with a Hyper 212+ over 1.35v EASILY.

Hw-E is all over the map. The retail 5820K I have is good to 4.652 GHz (stable enough to run WPrime on all cores/threads) on an AIO with obscene volts (1.45 - not remotely tweaked). The ES 5930K I had borrowed from the vendor was not as good.

Sweet pump! Severely diminishing returns over 1.5GPM though note. But you will need that head for the loop regardless.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 16, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Well for me at least, it really helps out for ABBYY Finereader ( I use this A LOT for work), compared to a 4770 it almost halves the times it takes to recognize the scanned the image which means I can do more work in less time, thus earning moar money. At a guess, I'm thinking it will make rendering videos much faster for me as well.


Oh man has rendering been amazing on this thing, you need to try it!

On a side note, I am also at awe with the temps in my custom loop.  I cannot believe at 4.6 the temps barely ever hit 70c on a core (Prime95) and I feel I could go so much more.  I really want to push this thing to the edge but I am happy enough that because of voltage difference I dropped it to 4.5ghz for 24/7 for now because the difference did not seem to be much while the power requirements increased significantly.  Temps are in the mid to low 60s with Prime95 now!


----------



## dumo (Sep 17, 2014)

Testing ram and uncore. cpu on h20


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2014)

dumo said:


> Testing ram and uncore. cpu on h20


Have you been able to hit the 3200 those sticks are rated for? And how difficult was it to break 3000 1T on the RVE?


----------



## dumo (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, no problem with 3200 xmp and 3000 1T even with cas 11


----------



## dumo (Sep 20, 2014)

All auto settings in bios exept rams @ 1.605V and vcsa @ 1.128V


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2014)

1.605!!!!




Hynix or Micron? Hynix, right?

BTW, nice chip, those temps are pretty outstanding. Hope my RVE shows up soon.


----------



## dumo (Sep 20, 2014)

Hynix 4GB single sided, new retail batch which hates any volts >1.6V comparo to early retail/ES batches that love ~1.8ish volts


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm just impressed with the robustness of Haswell-E. I kind of thought that the memories would end up going this way (I'm sure you did too), and maybe we'll see 3600 soon. Pushing up the cache really crushes the memory, anyway, and that 50% cache OC that most seem to do might indicate the limits on the IC side, if you get what I mean.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 20, 2014)

MetalRacer said:


> I haven't had much time to play with this setup so I'm all over the place with it trying different combinations.



Nice to see you are still around Metal
I wish I could join the fun, but I am going to have to sit back and watch from a far.  Sub'd anyways


----------



## Mydog (Sep 21, 2014)

Not to bad on water cooling, to bad I've got no good memory atm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5 GHz  validation, not tested stability yet and not sure I will until I can cool the water a bit.

http://valid.canardpc.com/dpeqrh


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm after some help to try and get my memory up from its current speed of 2750Mhz namely 3000Mhz. My memory is Corsair Vengeance 2800 and ive seen reviews of it going to 3000Mhz.

I've tried just about everything. I'm not sure if it the board or the setting I've been playing with.

I've tried: memory at 1.4v, memory timings (auto and manual), uncore frequency and the uncore voltages.

The XMP setting does not work either. It just wont post.

The motherboard im using is Gigabyte Gaming G1 Wi-Fi.

Any advice would be great!

Got a pic of cpu-z at the maximum I can get it. Cant get it to budge past here.

Cheers.


----------



## dumo (Sep 23, 2014)

Testing R5E new bios 3200 4x4GB profile with ram @ 1.25V


----------



## dumo (Sep 26, 2014)

5930K retail uncore testing, TT Water 3.00 Ult on cpu
4Ghz 1.2V




4.5Ghz 1.28V


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey folks, got my 5820K running yesterday and only at 4GHz/1.15v core and 3.3GHz/1.15v ring for now on a Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi with 4x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2800 sticks. My board has ridiculous coil whine that mostly goes away when under load, and also my ring pretty much won't overclock at all without instability. I thought I was having core instability, even at 4GHz @ 1.22v, but turns out the ring seemed to be the culprit. Seemingly no problems running the RAM at 2666MHz so far with no voltage increase at 16-16-16-35/2T (XMP profile). Temperatures at the current clocks are ~85c under near full WCG load on a Cooler Master TPC-812 until I receive a mounting kit for my H100 from a forum member.

Also, if anyone gets this board, it also has massive USB issues as well at startup. Even with the F8b UEFI, my card reader made the board boot loop halfway through POST and caused the "improper BIOS settings" safe mode thing to occur every time until I unplugged it.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 26, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Hey folks, got my 5820K running yesterday and only at 4GHz/1.15v core and 3.3GHz/1.15v ring for now on a Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi with 4x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-2800 sticks. My board has ridiculous coil whine that mostly goes away when under load, and also my ring pretty much won't overclock at all without instability. I thought I was having core instability, even at 4GHz @ 1.22v, but turns out the ring seemed to be the culprit. Seemingly no problems running the RAM at 2666MHz so far with no voltage increase at 16-16-16-35/2T (XMP profile). Temperatures at the current clocks are ~85c under near full WCG load on a Cooler Master TPC-812 until I receive a mounting kit for my H100 from a forum member.
> 
> Also, if anyone gets this board, it also has massive USB issues as well at startup. Even with the F8b UEFI, my card reader made the board boot loop halfway through POST and caused the "improper BIOS settings" safe mode thing to occur every time until I unplugged it.


Damn the UD5 was the board I was considering as an alternative to the X99 FTW.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know if I just have a terrible chip or something, but my 5820K still unstable at 125*32 (4GHz, 1.13v core) and 125*27 (3.375GHz, 1.1v ring) with DDR4-2800 1.2v at 2666MHz 1.23v. Guess I'll be messing with it a lot this weekend, probably dropping the RAM back to 2133 though I doubt it will do anything. System restarted this afternoon on its own with no BSOD code and Event Viewer just shows a string of Event 41s.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey guys I could use some overclocking help. Can you guys give me some feedback on what I'm doing?
5930k @ 1.36V for 4.25 GHz with xmp profile ram @ 3000 MHz. I'm running 34x125MHz 
Should I stay at 100 bclock? What other voltages should I be adjusting? 

Are there any overclocking guides for the Asus X99?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys I could use some overclocking help. Can you guys give me some feedback on what I'm doing?
> 5930k @ 1.36V for 4.25 GHz with xmp profile ram @ 3000 MHz. I'm running 34x125MHz
> Should I stay at 100 bclock? What other voltages should I be adjusting?
> 
> Are there any overclocking guides for the Asus X99?


Maybe ASUS has one up @ their ROG page.

Seems like you need high voltage there, CPU clock could be much higher for me, 4.6 @ 1.3V. No 3000 @ 100 BCLK, so look at reducing cache multi or increase cache voltage.  Look at dumo's voltages, ignore vDRAM, of course.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 27, 2014)

So I decided to toggle the O.C. switch on my X99 UD5, and lo and behold, the system is stable. It set the CPU at 4.3GHz core/3.0GHz ring 1.25v/1.05v which seems stable, so I guess my fault was thinking the uncore clock matched the core clock at stock. I guess the default ring clock is 3GHz then, even though it says it has a default multi of 33 in setup yet the O.C. feature set it at 30x? I'm going to bed now and running 33*125 core at 1.2v while I sleep, which sadly has the CPU running at 90c on my TPC-812 with 10 threads of World Community Grid and a hot, 1075MHz Gigabyte R9 290 folding.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 27, 2014)

What sort of voltages are you guys needing for 4.4Ghz+ and what type of temps.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> What sort of voltages are you guys needing for 4.4Ghz+ and what type of temps.


Same voltages as great 4770K/4790K, temps about 25-30c cooler than SKT 1150 with same voltages. my CPU barely hits 70c on OC under H110. Got the H220X sitting here, too, dunno that I need to use it.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 27, 2014)

@cadaveca ....review? Please?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2014)

LoL. I'm not the only reviewer... and W1zz had some GPU review to go live, so my reviews took the back seat. DDR4 review and X99 DELUXE reviews are done and waiting, after that is an MSI Z97, then ASRock or EVGA X99, I think. I won't do CPU review... that's someone else's responsibility.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 27, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. I'm not the only reviewer... and W1zz had some GPU review to go live, so my reviews took the back seat. DDR4 review and X99 DELUXE reviews are done and waiting, after that is an MSI Z97, then ASRock or EVGA X99, I think. I won't do CPU review... that's someone else's responsibility.



I know that, I just remembered you saying that you had reviews done.  I was figuring that maybe you wanted some things but the last time you said it should go live like thursday or something.  I am currently checking out the 980 sli review as I type this.  I was only referring to the reviews that you said were done.

Diligent work needs to be read...so come on already lol 
Been waiting on a mobo review for weeks now.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Been waiting on a mobo review for weeks now.




Good things come to those who wait? 

Really though, this whole OC Socket stuff greatly complicated the review process this time around. Couldn't just publish stuff without fully investigating.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 27, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Good things come to those who wait?
> 
> Really though, this whole OC Socket stuff greatly complicated the review process this time around. Couldn't just publish stuff without fully investigating.


I know but you are the only one that I have seen readily able and willing to touch it, so you must can understand where I'm coming from. You teased us with the Gaming 7 from day one and really nothing since, I know I know but I am pretty sure many others are waiting.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2014)

All I can say that quickly summarizes the OC socket is this:

Gigabyte's got one now too. It's not a gimmick.

It also puts me in an uncomfortable situation, since to side with one brand isn't exactly the best idea as a reviewer. But that's not what it's about; this is real hardware that makes a difference, and now, it's not confined to a single brand.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 28, 2014)

Dave, I've had a 5960X, an Asus RVE and 16GBs of 3000MHz Ripjaws DDR4 sitting in my cart at Newegg for a while, but every time I'm about to pull the trigger, I just can't fully justify the upgrade from my trusty old 3930K.

I've read pretty much every review out there, and watched dozens of hours of youtube videos detailing how awesome X99 is, but also how low the probability is of getting a good OCing 5960X sample. I figured that you, having so much personal experience with the X79 platform and now testing X99 could help me answer this question:

Coming from a 3930K that can OC reliably to 5GHz and runs at 4.5GHz 24/7, and considering this upgrade would mostly be used to game, benchmark and help with our WCG challenges two or three times a year, do you think it is worth it to jump the gin and get a 5960X?

One of my main problems with the 5960X is that it seems like only a few lucky people can push the CPU to 4.7GHz at 1.35V, don't know yet if 5970X will ever be released (considering 4970X was never released) so, I'm in a sort of a dilemma.

Your input on this (or the opinion from any of you lucky 5960X owners for that matter) would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## springs113 (Sep 28, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> All I can say that quickly summarizes the OC socket is this:
> 
> Gigabyte's got one now too. It's not a gimmick.
> 
> It also puts me in an uncomfortable situation, since to side with one brand isn't exactly the best idea as a reviewer. But that's not what it's about; this is real hardware that makes a difference, and now, it's not confined to a single brand.


Yea I remember seeing their OC board(orange and black) with it.  
Did you ever use the Auto tune on the Asus?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 28, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Same voltages as great 4770K/4790K, temps about 25-30c cooler than SKT 1150 with same voltages. my CPU barely hits 70c on OC under H110. Got the H220X sitting here, too, dunno that I need to use it.



I was getting around 80c testing 4.5Ghz at around 1.28-1.3v would you say thats normal?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> I was getting around 80c testing 4.5Ghz at around 1.28-1.3v would you say thats normal?


Yes, that does seem about right.



springs113 said:


> Yea I remember seeing their OC board(orange and black) with it.
> Did you ever use the Auto tune on the Asus?


I have used it, for sure. It does set voltages a bit higher than my own CPU sample requires, but has definite advantages for quick testing of clocking ability.



15th Warlock said:


> Dave, I've had a 5960X, an Asus RVE and 16GBs of 3000MHz Ripjaws DDR4 sitting in my cart at Newegg for a while, but every time I'm about to pull the trigger, I just can't fully justify the upgrade from my trusty old 3930K.
> 
> I've read pretty much every review out there, and watched dozens of hours of youtube videos detailing how awesome X99 is, but also how low the probability is of getting a good OCing 5960X sample. I figured that you, having so much personal experience with the X79 platform and now testing X99 could help me answer this question:
> 
> ...



I would suggest that the 5930K is the most suitable CPU at the moment for large overclocking. With the added cores and cache, along with lowered clocks of the 5960X compared to the 5930K, I'm sure you can imagine why I feel this way.

As to whether it's a worthwhile upgrade, given the cost, that's hard to say. My 5930K is definitely better than my 4960X, and does have a performance advantage, but whether the cost is worth that performance is going to have to be a personal choice, since not everyone's budget matches the cost the platform (DDR4) requires. I'll have some reviews with numbers from both platforms some time in the future, but maybe not for several weeks, as I have just finished mid-term exams and have to do a bit of catch-up with the review backlog that is getting larger every day.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 28, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, that does seem about right.
> 
> 
> I have used it, for sure. It does set voltages a bit higher than my own CPU sample requires, but has definite advantages for quick testing of clocking ability.
> ...



Thank you Dave, was not looking at the 5930K as it has 6 cores as the 3930K I currently own, but now that you mentioned it, a few reviewers and even JJ from Asus mentioned both the 5930K and 5820K have better OCing potential than the 5960X due to it being a less complex CPU, that OCing potential along with the X99 features and increased IPC when compared to my good old SB-E may be worth the price of admission 

Thank you so much for your advice, I look forward to your reviews, and take your time, I hope you did well in your mid-terms


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you Dave, was not looking at the 5930K as it has 6 cores as the 3930K I currently own, but now that you mentioned it, a few reviewers and even JJ from Asus mentioned both the 5930K and 5820K have better OCing potential than the 5960X due to it being a less complex CPU, that OCing potential along with the X99 features and increased IPC when compared to my good old SB-E may be worth the price of admission
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice, I look forward to your reviews, and take your time, I hope you did well in your mid-terms


80's and 90's, of course, although I did my last two yesterday, and haven't got marks for those yet. I'm really committed to doing well, but that does mean that reviews are not the priority every day like it used to be, for sure.


The key to Haswell-E and added performance is increasing the cache clock. With 5960X having larger cache, it's naturally harder to push it up in speed that I've seen, but it's not like I have had a huge number of chips to play with yet, so I'm not sure on what frequency ranges we should be looking for in the grand scheme of things. To me, since it's still the same core design as Haswell, that 4.6-4.7 GHz for 24/7 use seems to remain. Haswell-E can take the voltage a bit better though, it seems, and the soldered IHS really helps temps stay low, far lower than on X79 for the same clocks (with higher IPC added, too).


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 28, 2014)

Good, you have set your priorities well, and congrats on the great scores! 

And we can wait for the reviews, we look forward to them because your are very thorough in evaluating every product that gets in your hands 

Btw, after reading your post I followed your advice and placed an order for the 5930K, can't wait to get my dirty hands on it, in your experience, does it OC like other Haswell processors? I'm hoping I can get at least 4.7GHz out of it


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Good, you have set your priorities well, and congrats on the great scores!
> 
> And we can wait for the reviews, we look forward to them because your are very thorough in evaluating every product that gets in your hands
> 
> Btw, after reading your post I followed your advice and placed an order for the 5930K, can't wait to get my dirty hands on it, in your experience, does it OC like other Haswell processors? I'm hoping I can get at least 4.7GHz out of it



Pretty much the same, voltages and memory tweaking-wise, but not as many memory dividers available. Power consumption is pretty shocking...look at the numbers in the one review I have posted...The temps on the other hand...are pretty incredible, and really make 4790K look poor. 4.7 GHz might be a stretch with high memory, but at the same time, it's just going to be playing a bit of the lottery with slightly better odds, since temps won't be a limiting factor. HEDT is true once again with Haswell-E; it isn't behind the game like X79 was when it launched. It has been a bit weird to me since I read so many crap complaints about DDR4 being slow; all of that now seems misplaced, since 4790K isn't nice like this, to me. What is really shocking is how much more DDR4 costs compared to DDR3, and that's it.

But you really have get some high-end M.2 drive or SATA Express love going, as well. Like... this isn't just about CPUs and memory. Everything is new. So the only way to truly experience the full platform is to do it all.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 28, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, that does seem about right.



I was hopping this water loop would be able to handle more but i guess its just a basic loop, Ill be adding a 240 rad to the top of my case soon plus a 2nd GPU, I'm hopping to get a 4.5Ghz OC on the CPU and around 15% OC on both cards, Always seems the CPU gets a lot hotter in my loop around 60c @ stock speeds after 5 hours of BF4 when my GPU is running cool at like 38c is this normal?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> I was hopping this water loop would be able to handle more but i guess its just a basic loop, Ill be adding a 240 rad to the top of my case soon plus a 2nd GPU, I'm hopping to get a 4.5Ghz OC on the CPU and around 15% OC on both cards, Always seems the CPU gets a lot hotter in my loop around 60c @ stock speeds after 5 hours of BF4 when my GPU is running cool at like 38c is this normal?


Meh, I dunno. Would have to plug a power meter into the 8-pins to see power consumption for each part.

Let me put it this way: how much power do you think that there chip is pulling? And the VGA? My chip pulls around 200 W maxed out, and 95W at stock. Given your clock and voltages, yeah, I'd say it's about right. BF4 is one of the LAST tests I use, because it's one of the most intense, and ya know, I got three monitors, and three 780 TIs, and something needs to push it hard all at once...

you've got RVE, which I suspect isn't exactly running real "stock" clocks and voltages, ROG boards just don't normally work that way; that's what the mainstream boards do. Try out the voltages from dumo's screenshots, and take it from there. You should be able to judge CPU quality from his volts; he doesn't tend to stay with "average" CPUs, so if you can't manage what he's got, then you can figure out how decent of a clock you'll get.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 28, 2014)

4.4@1.24
CPU - 5820K
Mobo- msi sli
Mem - 2800 cl15
h100

tops out around 70c across the cores/package.

not my system but he wont mind me sharing the info.

will repost when i really get to abuse it


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking at dumo's screenshots his not stressing the CPU just running CINEBENCH i get around the same temps as him if i was to just run a simple test, Also i found prime95 to not stress the CPU correctly after using the FPU stress test in Aida64 that really starts warming things up.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's the best I've gotten so far, though temps are awful with the TPC-812 while I wait for Corsair H100 LGA-2011 mounting studs. I'm sure my Enermax 900rpm rad fans probably won't cut it either.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 28, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Here's the best I've gotten so far, though temps are awful with the TPC-812 while I wait for Corsair H100 LGA-2011 mounting studs. I'm sure my Enermax 900rpm rad fans probably won't cut it either.


Dude i wouldnt let your CPU get that hot 90c maybe at the most.



Here is a quick run i just did.







I find Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility a good test in the past while other programs where stable this wasn't.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 28, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Dude i wouldnt let your CPU get that hot 90c maybe at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The XTU stress test is a reskin of IBT which is a reskin of LynX. What I find intresting is that XTU scores for Haswell-e are massively improved compared to Sandy/Ivy-e when everything else is rather marginal.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 28, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Think metal was using phase change i believe, he'll tell us. Nice clocks nonetheless!
> 
> Seen on some graphs the 5960x a lot are hitting 4.8-4.9 on liquid cooling setups and RVE's. The scores these things kick out on benchies makes me want it so bad!



I am running phase change cooling so I'm not too concerned about going too 1.5 with the voltage.



HammerON said:


> Nice to see you are still around Metal
> I wish I could join the fun, but I am going to have to sit back and watch from a far.  Sub'd anyways



Hey man I'm still kicking around.  Just sit back and enjoy the ride.



Mydog said:


> Not to bad on water cooling, to bad I've got no good memory atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a fine chip you got there MD!




mlee49 said:


> Hey guys I could use some overclocking help. Can you guys give me some feedback on what I'm doing?
> 5930k @ 1.36V for 4.25 GHz with xmp profile ram @ 3000 MHz. I'm running 34x125MHz
> Should I stay at 100 bclock? What other voltages should I be adjusting?
> 
> Are there any overclocking guides for the Asus X99?



Raja has some good info posted here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/...al-support-thread-north-america#post_22778063


----------



## Mydog (Sep 28, 2014)

Still working on max OC on this 5960X both core and cache, memory will arrive this week I hope.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 28, 2014)

what the hell are you cooling that with


----------



## Mydog (Sep 28, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> what the hell are you cooling that with


Water cooling, very high end 

360X60 +280x60 radiators with push/pull config on the fans(360 radd has shrouds for the fans and all fans are 2k rpm) and a Hailea water cooler to controll max water temps


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 28, 2014)

Arr Hailea water cooler haha so you chill the water nice.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 28, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Arr Hailea water cooler haha so you chill the water nice.


Yupp, keeping the water temps locked at 22 C helps OC'ing just a bit


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 28, 2014)

Mydog thats a strong chip!   I need a chip from that batch for sure LOL.

3D benchies are loads of fun with this setup.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice scores 

Are you just switching GPU's? GPU's on air/stock cooling?


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 28, 2014)

I also swap drives when changing from AMD to Nvidia cards. All GPU's are on water.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 29, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Dude i wouldnt let your CPU get that hot 90c maybe at the most.



Yep, I only let it run for a few minutes like that and backed off the clocks. I'll probably settle for 4.0/3.37 as it has a fairly decent voltage of 1.13v (for now) and I don't want to sleep in a sauna with a 5820K and R9 290 under full load. The chip can definitely handle more core for sure as the voltage divisions appear to be ~50mV per 125MHz and maybe I'll do 4.12 or 4.25 when my H100 is operational (hopefully tomorrow morning).

Current clocks:


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 29, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yep, I only let it run for a few minutes like that and backed off the clocks. I'll probably settle for 4.0/3.37 as it has a fairly decent voltage of 1.13v (for now) and I don't want to sleep in a sauna with a 5820K and R9 290 under full load. The chip can definitely handle more core for sure as the voltage divisions appear to be ~50mV per 125MHz and maybe I'll do 4.12 or 4.25 when my H100 is operational (hopefully tomorrow morning).



I'm interested to see what temps you get using a H100 i use to run that cooler on my old x79 rig and it did a alright job.


Has any one Overclocked there cache i put mine up to x30 with a 1.25v and seems to have boosted my memory speed.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 29, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> I'm interested to see what temps you get using a H100 i use to run that cooler on my old x79 rig and it did a alright job.
> 
> 
> Has any one Overclocked there cache i put mine up to x30 with a 1.25v and seems to have boosted my memory speed.



I am trying 3.37GHz @ 1.25v, 3.5+ seems to be unstable even at 1.3v. Out of curiosity, what's the default cache speed anyway? My board literally says 33x was the default and that screwed me over for a while.

EDIT: decided to try 3.25GHz/1.22v cache to see if my spontaneous reboots stop. 3.37GHz was definitely unstable at this voltage.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I am trying 3.37GHz @ 1.25v, 3.5+ seems to be unstable even at 1.3v. Out of curiosity, what's the default cache speed anyway? My board literally says 33x was the default and that screwed me over for a while.
> 
> EDIT: decided to try 3.25GHz/1.22v cache to see if my spontaneous reboots stop. 3.37GHz was definitely unstable at this voltage.


3000 MHz is default.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey guys here's something you should check out for cache overclocking.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 30, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Hey guys here's something you should check out for cache overclocking.




Yeah, but:



> However I suggest to not apply this mod on CPUs if you use them on boards with OC-Socket such as ASUS R5E.



So ASUS users need not worry about it.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 30, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, but:
> 
> 
> 
> So ASUS users need not worry about it.


As you can see in my screenies a few posts above, 4.5 GHz with 1.3V and here's 4.6 GHz with 1.34V all done on R5E







Think I've posted this before

I'm finally got my hands on some G.Skill 3200 MHz memory that'll arrive in a couple of days, time to ditch this cheap 2133 MHz C15 Crucial memory(cheapest they had in the store).


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 30, 2014)

Mydog said:


> As you can see in my screenies a few posts above, 4.5 GHz with 1.3V and here's 4.6 GHz with 1.34V all done on R5E
> 
> Think I've posted this before
> 
> I'm finally got my hands on some G.Skill 3200 MHz memory that'll arrive in a couple of days, time to ditch this cheap 2133 MHz C15 Crucial memory(cheapest they had in the store).



Hey Mydog just wanted to ask seeing your using the same board as me do you have any problems using Real Temp GT it seem to affect my multiplier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HadydCVInDs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 30, 2014)

H100 is operational thanks to a complete mounting kit from The Mad Shot, and temps are about 15c better, so more headroom! Computer is louder though as I swapped two of the four Enermax 900RPM fans on the rad for two 2000RPM Rosewill fans, but I can tolerate unchanging fan noise.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 30, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> H100 is operational thanks to a complete mounting kit from The Mad Shot, and temps are about 15c better, so more headroom! Computer is louder though as I swapped two of the four Enermax 900RPM fans on the rad for two 2000RPM Rosewill fans, but I can tolerate unchanging fan noise.



What type of stress testing are you doing to test what your temps are like?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 30, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Hey Mydog just wanted to ask seeing your using the same board as me do you have any problems using Real Temp GT it seem to affect my multiplier.


No, I don't have any issues with Real Temp GT 3.70. Going to try the T.I version now. CoreTemp seems to be working fine also. 
The only "issue" I have if you can call it that is that it takes a bit long for the CPU to settle at idle after boot, CPU stays at 4.7 GHz for over a minute before it downclocks to 1.2 GHz.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 30, 2014)

I wonder why it changes my multiplier and also the bios reads x35 after i boot into it when it set to x36. EDIT Seems for some reason disable turbo was on in the settings i didn't even think real temp had any settings like that . 


4.5Ghz on 1.26v


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2014)

That ^^. 

As of now, most anything 2800+ on ram requires the 125 strap/divider to reach the memory speeds. It is what it is (for now). I also agree that voltage is seemingly high as well but if that is what you need, that is what you need. You can confirm this by lowering your memory speed so it wont use the 125 strap/divider and see if that helps.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 30, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> That ^^.
> 
> As of now, most anything 2800+ on ram requires the 125 strap/divider to reach the memory speeds. It is what it is (for now). I also agree that voltage is seemingly high as well but if that is what you need, that is what you need. You can confirm this by lowering your memory speed so it wont use the 125 strap/divider and see if that helps.



I'm running my ram on 3000Mhz that's why I'm using a 125 strap do you think my voltages are high? That test wasn't stable running Prime95 im still increasing my voltage till stable.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2014)

Lost the silicon lottery perhaps? I don't know. With a 5820K I sit at 1.35v and 4.652GHz...and I could probably lower it as it was a 'set it and see if it works (and it did)' voltage.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 30, 2014)

I heard Prime95 shouldn't be used with Haswell-E? I run at this voltage because prime runs stable if i lower it i get a BSOD but have no problem playing games and benchmarking at a lower voltage, My temps never go over 85c so if it need more voltage ill give it to it.


----------



## Mydog (Sep 30, 2014)

Prime with AVX/AVX2 should not be used as it can damage your CPU even at stock speed if you run it more than a few minutes. This info comes from Raja at Asus.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2014)

I keep hearing that, yet nobody has said why AND proved it was harmful. P95, v28.5 has the latest instruction sets for Haswell CPUs. I think its in the AVX instruction sets? Not sure on that (dont quote me!). But running P95 v28.5 or AIDA64 with just FPU stresses the heck out of a CPU.

I'd like links on that mydog... that is the first I heard a reputable name attached to it at least.. 

That said, I have run it stock and overclocked on my haswell/haswell-e CPUs since I have had them with zero issues. Granted, on the 5820k it was run for a total of ~8 hours to test stability (4 hours small fft/4 hours blend). But on a 4770k and 4790k there were 10s of hours of P95 28.5 run on them with seemingly no ill effects.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 30, 2014)

OK thanks well its a bit late now i ran it on stock speeds for 30minutes to see what my water temps were like on the 1st setting Small FFT's? Think ill stick with aida64 for stressing seeing that program has been update to support H-E chips.

What about LinX with the newest intel Math Kernel Library ?


----------



## Mydog (Sep 30, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> I keep hearing that, yet nobody has said why AND proved it was harmful. P95, v28.5 has the latest instruction sets for Haswell CPUs. I think its in the AVX instruction sets? Not sure on that (dont quote me!). But running P95 v28.5 or AIDA64 with just FPU stresses the heck out of a CPU.
> 
> I'd like links on that mydog... that is the first I heard a reputable name attached to it at least..
> 
> That said, I have run it stock and overclocked on my haswell/haswell-e CPUs since I have had them with zero issues. Granted, on the 5820k it was run for a total of ~8 hours to test stability (4 hours small fft/4 hours blend). But on a 4770k and 4790k there were 10s of hours of P95 28.5 run on them with seemingly no ill effects.




Here's his reply to the question:


> Praz nailed it really. The newer versions of Prime load in a way that they are only safe to run at near stock settings. The server processors actually downclock when AVX2 is detected to retain their TDP rating. On the desktop we're free to play and the thing most people don't know is how much current these routines can generate. It can be lethal for a CPU to see that level of current for prolonged periods.
> 
> As for the universal validity of various stability testing programs, that's a more difficult question to answer without using illustrations to simplify what occurs at the electrical level on some of the associated buses.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2390#post_22900116


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2014)

A big thanks MyDog... that is the first piece of concrete information I have seen on this issue.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 30, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> What type of stress testing are you doing to test what your temps are like?



I run World Community Grid distributed computing on my rigs, so 11 threads of that and an empty thread for F@H to feed the R9 290.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2014)

Not a thorough test.. but if it works for you......


----------



## Mydog (Sep 30, 2014)

No overclock is a 100% stable like no system is, even at stock speed. All systems can have crashes due to hardware failure or bad coding in software


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 30, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Not a thorough test.. but if it works for you......



Nothing is a thorough test, but that is what runs 24/7 on the computer unless I am rarely gaming, so that is what I test with. The system has frozen and bluescreened many times in the past week, even froze 1.5 hours after taking my last screenshot. I backed the RAM down to 2666MHz and shall see if that helps.

Also, Folding@Home has detected the finest instabilities with my R9 290's overclock (by looking in the logs and seeing where it encounters bad states and has to restart from checkpoint) and my R9 290 requires +81mV @ 1075MHz for problems I could not expose via gaming.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 30, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Nothing is a thorough test, but that is what runs 24/7 on the computer unless I am rarely gaming, so that is what I test with. The system has frozen and bluescreened many times in the past week, even froze 1.5 hours after taking my last screenshot. I backed the RAM down to 2666MHz and shall see if that helps.
> 
> Also, Folding@Home has detected the finest instabilities with my R9 290's overclock (by looking in the logs and seeing where it encounters bad states and has to restart from checkpoint) and my R9 290 requires +81mV @ 1075MHz for problems I could not expose via gaming.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who tests their GPU overclocks with F@H, lol.
Using that exact method, I was able to find that one of my 7970s needed an additional 47mV for stability at the speed I chose(I like all my cards synced when running multiple cards), and like you said, this instability was not found when gaming.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2014)

I wouldn't touch GPU clocks with F@H until AFTER I looped heaven for hours... you really shouldn't test against F@H out of the gate... kind of ruins the project. Borking WU's, essentially intentionally is frowned upon in that community.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 30, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> A big thanks MyDog... that is the first piece of concrete information I have seen on this issue.


It's the same as running IBT... when IBT/LinX first came out, we were told by Francios Piednoel (Intel employee, for those that don't know the name) to not use it as it was an internal tool that was meant to burn chips up. But users are still pushing the limits with it.

AVX testing is rather useless, unless you have an app that runs AVX instruction sets. As far as I am aware off, only a couple of renderers run AVX right now.


I end up using BF4 as the "end-all" stress test, combined with Cinebench, wPrime, SuperPi (32M flava), and a encode using Handbrake. 3DMarks added in for fun.



EarthDog said:


> I wouldn't touch GPU clocks with F@H until AFTER I looped heaven for hours... you really shouldn't test against F@H out of the gate... kind of ruins the project. Borking WU's, essentially intentionally is frowned upon in that community.



They don't have an option for Stress-test only? That kind of sucks.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2014)

What about Asus RealBench ? It stresses your CPU on things you would normally use.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 1, 2014)

I just use IBT for all my stress testing.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> What about Asus RealBench ? It stresses your CPU on things you would normally use.



Meh. ASUS page for it is down, and won't be back until Friday. I'd have to test it and see what it does, and how it compares to the other tests I use.



buildzoid said:


> I just use IBT for all my stress testing.



That's not good enough for my own uses, but if it works for ya well, then that's great! It will shorten the life of your CPU, though, It's Intel Burn Test, which Intel said, will burn up your hardware. 

Really though, I was given the impression that that was exactly what it was for, they let it run, and when hardware the hardware dies, they are given an idea about longevity under normal usage.


----------



## dumo (Oct 2, 2014)

More test

5960X ES USA batch on single stage -40ish C evap. temp, -5C real temp and -11C bios


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. ASUS page for it is down, and won't be back until Friday. I'd have to test it and see what it does, and how it compares to the other tests I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dave. Now i have no idea what to use i did like prime seeing it BSOD the fastest what should i use seems i can run my chip for gaming on as low as 1.24v but when stressing i need around 1.3v. And i can't go off reviews as most dont even say they stress the chips after overclocking.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. ASUS page for it is down, and won't be back until Friday. I'd have to test it and see what it does, and how it compares to the other tests I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnily enough the stress test and benchmark in Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility is LynX. IBT is just a much lighter weight skin for LynX than XTU. I don't run IBT very long just 10 to 15 min.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 2, 2014)

Would you call this stable? I'm still to see if this is 100% stable after that ill lower the voltage till the point its not stable. Question does adaptive voltage work the same i use to use it on my z87 rig and be able to swap from manual to adaptive in windows using the ai suite but it locks up my computer?

4.6Ghz on 1.3v








I tested this one below until i got a BSOD or a reset this was the lowest voltage i could go.

4.5Ghz on 1.235v


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2014)

You may want to try higher Stress Levels (the higher the RAM amount tested, the longer each test pass runs) if continuing to use IBT (I'm leary of using it now due to possible over-current degradation mentioned in this thread). 1.235v seems a bit low for 4.5GHz IMO, my 5820K seems to need 1.2V at 4125MHz to prevent random reboots, though I am testing with my RAM at 2666MHz now vs. 2750MHz as it seems much more stable. I am now testing 4.125GHz/1.2V core and 3.5GHz/1.25v ring on my 5820K and it was stable for 24 hours/11 threads of World Community Grid at those volts and 3.37GHz ring.

I'll keep you guys updated with my progress regularly, needless to say I am way more comfortable with this setup versus a week ago, and now have half decent cooling as well (84c max temp on an H100 with 2x2000 RPM cheapo Rosewill push fans and 2x 900RPM Enermax UCTB12s pulling).


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 2, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> You may want to try higher Stress Levels (the higher the RAM amount tested, the longer each test pass runs) if continuing to use IBT (I'm leary of using it now due to possible over-current degradation mentioned in this thread). 1.235v seems a bit low for 4.5GHz IMO, my 5820K seems to need 1.2V at 4125MHz to prevent random reboots, though I am testing with my RAM at 2666MHz now vs. 2750MHz as it seems much more stable. I am now testing 4.125GHz/1.2V core and 3.5GHz/1.25v ring on my 5820K and it was stable for 24 hours/11 threads of World Community Grid at those volts and 3.37GHz ring.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated with my progress regularly, needless to say I am way more comfortable with this setup versus a week ago, and now have half decent cooling as well (84c max temp on an H100 with 2x2000 RPM cheapo Rosewill push fans and 2x 900RPM Enermax UCTB12s pulling).



After IBT i went over to RealBench and used Video Encoding to test and I'm up to 1.25v now for 4.5Ghz it put more stress on the CPU than IBT alos this is with 3000Mhz on the Ram, But i still need to do a few other tests to see if its 99% stable . Yes please keep me update on your progress. When you say Ring voltage this is the uncore right?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 2, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> After IBT i went over to RealBench and used Video Encoding to test and I'm up to 1.25v now for 4.5Ghz it put more stress on the CPU than IBT alos this is with 3000Mhz on the Ram, But i still need to do a few other tests to see if its 99% stable . Yes please keep me update on your progress. When you say Ring voltage this is the uncore right?



Yes, uncore. I also don't have an OC socket on my $300 Gigabyte X99-UD5 Wi-Fi, so I will likely hit a wall beyond 3.5GHz on the uncore. The automatic OC picked 4.3GHz core at 1.25V and it seemed stable, will get back to that core speed within a few days of testing I imagine. I also want to test >100MHz PCIe clock once stable as I had terrible issues even at 101 on the 1.25x strap, could have been RAM speed or something but I'll find out soon.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 2, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> (I'm leary of using it now due to possible over-current degradation mentioned in this thread).


Intel's own stress test application and benchmark(XTU) for consumers uses LynX which is the same algorithm as IBT. So IBT is safe unless you think intel supports people frying their CPUs with an app that they sponsored.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 2, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Intel's own stress test application and benchmark(XTU) for consumers uses LynX which is the same algorithm as IBT. So IBT is safe unless you think intel supports people frying their CPUs with an app that they sponsored.



It depends if intel intended people to use the tool for stressing rather than just benchmarks.


Up to 1.27v it was unstable on 1.25-1.26v  running realbench Heavy Multitasking benchmark.



I cant seem to set the adaptive voltage am i missing some think after i set it my computer won't boot is it because of the baseclock is on 125 and not 100?


----------



## Mydog (Oct 2, 2014)

New "mainstream" memory arrived today, 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 MHz CL16-18-18-36 2T

First OC-test on them looks OK or??


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 2, 2014)

I plan on keeping mine after testing at 4.5ghz (5930K) for 24/7 use since that has a nice voltage point for me compared to 4.6 and 4.7 (Both of which I got stable).  I may bump it to 4.6 if I feel the need for more power but right now I am happy and I want to prolong the life of my chip (MY voltage requirements after 4.5 get a little excessive).


----------



## springs113 (Oct 3, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I plan on keeping mine after testing at 4.5ghz (5930K) for 24/7 use since that has a nice voltage point for me compared to 4.6 and 4.7 (Both of which I got stable).  I may bump it to 4.6 if I feel the need for more power but right now I am happy and I want to prolong the life of my chip (MY voltage requirements after 4.5 get a little excessive).


Did you buy the Intel performance tuning plan?


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 3, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Did you buy the Intel performance tuning plan?


Nope, for you see...


----------



## dumo (Oct 3, 2014)

Test 32GB ram


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 3, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Did you buy the Intel performance tuning plan?



RealBench 2.2 Download Link


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey folks, I think I have my 24/7 OC figured out for the most part. My chip doesn't seem to like 2700+ memory speed, even with the XMP profile, so it's at 2.66GHz, and the uncore needs a juicy 1.3v just to be stable at 3.5GHz. 4.375GHz on the core requires 1.3v as well and it's running hot enough as it is at 4.25/3.5 with my H100 basking in my R9 290's thermal output, so I think this is pretty decent. My room is also noticeably warm, but seemingly not as bad as when I had an HD 7970 + HD 7950 in my 4770K machine.


----------



## dumo (Oct 5, 2014)

The max for this chip on cold


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 5, 2014)

dumo said:


> The max for this chip on cold


How cold?


----------



## dumo (Oct 5, 2014)

About -160ishC


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 5, 2014)

dumo said:


> About -160ishC


Wow that cold bug is really low I heard that a good 4930K bugs out at -140.


----------



## dumo (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, pretty low comparo to other ES USA 5960X chip. Problem is it won't scale more Mhz with uncore @ 4Ghz+ regardless of vcore. Too bad I only have 31L LN2 because this chip burn LN2 like raging forest fire


----------



## dumo (Oct 8, 2014)

TT water 3.00 hold the load fine. CPU and GPU on h20


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2014)

dumo said:


> TT water 3.00 hold the load fine. CPU and GPU on h20




Are you going to take some 5930K adventures, or no?

Could you also share memtweakit for those DIMMs?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm finally getting some where stable on my overclock what do you guys think of these settings 4.45Ghz @ 1.28v 30min pass in realbench which is better than my fail pass on 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v .


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 9, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> I'm finally getting some where stable on my overclock what do you guys think of these settings 4.45Ghz @ 1.28v 30min pass in realbench which is better than my fail pass on 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v .


Intresting BCLK you got there. I wonder are there any weird setting on X99 that have the same voltage lowering and stability boosting effects like on X79?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 10, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Intresting BCLK you got there. I wonder are there any weird setting on X99 that have the same voltage lowering and stability boosting effects like on X79?



It does seem that way my old x79 was easier to overclock lol.


----------



## Mydog (Oct 10, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Intresting BCLK you got there. I wonder are there any weird setting on X99 that have the same voltage lowering and stability boosting effects like on X79?


I get the same BCLK with my 5960X and 2800 MHz memory when I use the XMP profile, but the memory speed can be bumped to 3060 MHz with stock timings almost. The only thing I change on the timing are 2T to 1T.


----------



## dumo (Oct 10, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Are you going to take some 5930K adventures, or no?
> 
> Could you also share memtweakit for those DIMMs?


I only test 1 5930K which will go to daily rig, so no ln2 for now 

Heres 4X8 dom plat 2666C15 with settings @ 1.455V





Comparo to 4X4 Ripjaw4 3200 @ 1.595V


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 11, 2014)

Umm my 5930K seems to like a wired bclk running this 4.45Ghz overclock i only need 1.26v and i passed 4 hours of realbench.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2014)

dumo said:


> I only test 1 5930K which will go to daily rig, so no ln2 for now
> 
> Heres dom plat 2666C15 with settings @ 1.455V


You, sir, are the man. Thanks a bunch, will try it out, see where I end up.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 13, 2014)

Still working on things here, seems my memory controller tops out at just under 2700MHz, so I have opted to use 125 BCLK and the 21.33x memory multiplier for 2666MHz and began playing with the timings. To get lower than 14-15-14-34 needed the main RAM voltage adjusted to about 1.27v or so (I set it to 1.3) and to get to 13-13-13-33/2T I had to raise the DRAM termination voltage from 0.600v to 0.628v. I also interestingly needed to add about 20mV vcore than previously needed for 4.25GHz (now 1.26v it seems) or the computer would fail to boot with the tighter timings. My uncore is still at 3.5GHz/1.3v. I have only adjusted the primary timings and may work on secondary/teritary timings when I'm home on weekends so I can avoid the system being frozen all day.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 13, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> Still working on things here, seems my memory controller tops out at just under 2700MHz, so I have opted to use 125 BCLK and the 21.33x memory multiplier for 2666MHz and began playing with the timings. To get lower than 14-15-14-34 needed the main RAM voltage adjusted to about 1.27v or so (I set it to 1.3) and to get to 13-13-13-33/2T I had to raise the DRAM termination voltage from 0.600v to 0.628v. I also interestingly needed to add about 20mV vcore than previously needed for 4.25GHz (now 1.26v it seems) or the computer would fail to boot with the tighter timings. My uncore is still at 3.5GHz/1.3v. I have only adjusted the primary timings and may work on secondary/teritary timings when I'm home on weekends so I can avoid the system being frozen all day.



You can't use a 100 BCLK for any ram speed over 2666Mhz other than 3200Mhz thats why when you set your ram profile in the bios it sets your BCLK to 125, It is possible but take a heap of tuning and isn't worth the time, I run a 127.3 BCLK for 4.45Ghz @ 1.26v with ram on 2800Mhz @ 13.17.17.35 with 1.35v, Using 1.35v is fine as 3000Mhz + ram runs these voltages any ways but you also can go all the way up to 1.6v for the ram because the memory controller on X99 was also made for DDR3 memory, I'm not saying you should but thought i would add that in there in case you thought 1.35v was high, I still have to test to see if my system is stable on a lower voltage seeing my BSOD where related to the uncore being overclock from the higher BCLK make sure you set these and not leave them on auto.


----------



## Mydog (Oct 14, 2014)

R5E memory preset for 4x4GB Hynix Single sided 2666 MHz 1.5V runs fin on my 2800 MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX CL16


----------



## dumo (Oct 14, 2014)

Hynix single sided kits have voltage sweet spot that different for each kit. Also specific to freq and CL/RTL settings

3200 CL15 @ 1.25V





3200 CL12 RTLs/IOs 49/49/6/8 @ 1.595V









Exact Vdimm, more or less then system will bd or bf at boot. For this cpu Vsa is optimal


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 14, 2014)

Overclocking this platform definitely seems intricate, especially with RAM overclocking. For some reason, adding a little CPU vcore seems to help with my current RAM OC, otherwise my system just hangs at POST and returns to failsafe settings, or worse yet, thinks its BIOS is corrupt and flashes itself from the backup ROM, so I then have to flash the BIOS again to the latest version after it flashes from the backup BIOS and plug in all my settings again. I managed to get 21.33x130 to work, yet 22.00x125 would hang and reset at POST, even after loosening the primary timings a bit. I'm guessing there are some frequency/multi/voltage combinations that just don't work well, and 22x memory multi seems to be one of them IMO, for my setup at least. I did get this thing to POST at 3000MHz CL17 just one time, then the board throws a temper tantrum when you change just one setting and power cycles (even if the POST screen appears, the thing can just shut off and go to failsafe settings or say the BIOS is corrupt, especially when trying to OC the RAM) and even then the settings that posted once somehow never work again. I don't know if anyone else's boards pull this crap, but sometimes it takes me a half an hour or more to recover from a failed OC or diagnose what is giving me the black screen and failsafe POST shutdowns of death, even just adding 10mV vcore makes the difference and the system is completely stable...

Latest OC.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## springs113 (Oct 16, 2014)

This platform is definitely more interesting toplay around with on terms of overclocking but certain aspects of overclocking itself can make things so complicated.  A slight increase or decrease could mean instability.  It's definitely sensitive to some voltage changes, more so than others.  As someone stated adding a little vcore helps with increasing memory overclocking stability and messing around with vcca is kinda weird imho.  I have had 4.5/4.6 stable for quite sometime now.  Now I'm messing around with the cache(uncore) overclocking.  It's amazing how much boost is there from overclocking the cache.


----------



## Mydog (Oct 16, 2014)

springs113 said:


> This platform is definitely more interesting toplay around with on terms of overclocking but certain aspects of overclocking itself can make things so complicated.  A slight increase or decrease could mean instability.  It's definitely sensitive to some voltage changes, more so than others.  As someone stated adding a little vcore helps with increasing memory overclocking stability and messing around with vcca is kinda weird imho.  I have had 4.5/4.6 stable for quite sometime now.  Now I'm messing around with the cache(uncore) overclocking.  It's amazing how much boost is there from overclocking the cache.


Totally agree with you, haven't had this much fun since my golden 3960X back in February 2012 

My 5960X might not be Golden but from what I can see it's not to bad compared to others and pared with my new G.Skill 3200 MHz CL16 memory it's quite fun to play with. Wish I only knew how to clock and tune memory and timings. I think my results are OK but I've got no clue to what is connected to what in the timings here, just winging it


----------



## springs113 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Totally agree with you, haven't had this much fun since my golden 3960X back in February 2012
> 
> My 5960X might not be Golden but from what I can see it's not to bad compared to others and pared with my new G.Skill 3200 MHz CL16 memory it's quite fun to play with. Wish I only knew how to clock and tune memory and timings. I think my results are OK but I've got no clue to what is connected to what in the timings here, just winging it


Actually you have a golden sample cause almost everyone I read about could only attain 4.5@a vcore of 1.4.
Are you under water?
Are you comfortable with that voltage?
@4.5-4.7 what voltages did you use to maintain stability?


----------



## Mydog (Oct 16, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Are you under water?
> Are you comfortable with that voltage?
> @4.5-4.7 what voltages did you use to maintain stability?


Yes I'm using a very high-end water-cooling and I'm comfortable with these voltages, vcore are just a tad over Intel's max on their white paper.
4.7 GHz needs 1.31V, 4.6 GHz needs 1.28V and 4.5 GHz only needs 1.26V all stable in XTU, Realbench, FS etc. and several hours on BF4 . I don't do any other test with AVX than XTU and only the benchmark

I use Adaptive Vcore and changes Windows Power Setting to my needs. Balanced for browsing and light work which gives me a low vcore as the CPU downclocks and High Performance for gaming and ofc. benchmarks.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Yes I'm using a very high-end water-cooling and I'm comfortable with these voltages, vcore are just a tad over Intel's max on their white paper.
> 4.7 GHz needs 1.31V, 4.6 GHz needs 1.28V and 4.5 GHz only needs 1.26V all stable in XTU, Realbench, FS etc. and several hours on BF4 . I don't do any other test with AVX than XTU and only the benchmark
> 
> I use Adaptive Vcore and changes Windows Power Setting to my needs. Balanced for browsing and light work which gives me a low vcore as the CPU downclocks and High Performance for gaming and ofc. benchmarks.


What are your temps like?  
What is Intels max?
Are you running stock bios?  Have you tried using the Asus software to OC? I find it actually does a great job.
My processor (5930K) requires similar voltages as yours to operate at those speeds.  I think you should add valley to your testing as it is probably the best overall long term gaming stability tester in my book.
I find that having my pump running on low settings yield about 10-15(62-67c) more degrees in stress testing(valley), which is totally awesome in my book. These CPUs run so much cooler than the z87/97 counterparts.
Low rpm fans and 2 360 rads work well, my pc have never been this quiet.  I do think though that my 290s are adding quite a bit of heat to my loop but everything is well below threshold levels so I'm happy.


----------



## Mydog (Oct 17, 2014)

springs113 said:


> What are your temps like?
> What is Intels max?
> Are you running stock bios?  Have you tried using the Asus software to OC? I find it actually does a great job.
> My processor (5930K) requires similar voltages as yours to operate at those speeds.  I think you should add valley to your testing as it is probably the best overall long term gaming stability tester in my book.
> ...


First of all I'm not at all concerned about noise from this rig as I run a few in the same room. My temps are, well how can I say this, where I want them to be as my loop or loops if I've got GPU's on water too.
I use a Lian Li PC343-Extended version that takes two 360x60 mm and three 280x60 mm radiators without modding, I'm running with only two of each atm with CPU only in the loop. But I also got an Hailea water cooler which are adjustable, for 24/7 it's set at 22 C and it then kicks in whenever water temps goes up to 23.1 C to bring it down to 21.9 C.
So CPU temp at these settings never goes above 65 C under normal use like gaming and browsing. 

Another thing I'm quite a fan of is QDC's as they let me change things around easy and fast without draining anything, when I get my 980 Classified with water-block it'll take me about half an hour to set it up with a dual loop.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mydog said:


> First of all I'm not at all concerned about noise from this rig as I run a few in the same room. My temps are, well how can I say this, where I want them to be as my loop or loops if I've got GPU's on water too.
> I use a Lian Li PC343-Extended version that takes two 360x60 mm and three 280x60 mm radiators without modding, I'm running with only two of each atm with CPU only in the loop. But I also got an Hailea water cooler which are adjustable, for 24/7 it's set at 22 C and it then kicks in whenever water temps goes up to 23.1 C to bring it down to 21.9 C.
> So CPU temp at these settings never goes above 65 C under normal use like gaming and browsing.
> 
> Another thing I'm quite a fan of is QDC's as they let me change things around easy and fast without draining anything, when I get my 980 Classified with water-block it'll take me about half an hour to set it up with a dual loop.



I wanted a water chiller but don't know if it's really worth it.  I love the qdcs, every portion of my loop that requires maintenance has em'...couldn't make water cooling any easier. I'll never build another loop without qdcs.


----------



## Mydog (Oct 17, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I wanted a water chiller but don't know if it's really worth it.  I love the qdcs, every portion of my loop that requires maintenance has em'...couldn't make water cooling any easier. I'll never build another loop without qdcs.


Let me put it this way, the water chiller is the single most satisfying water cooling component I've ever bought. It kept my SR-2 rig running WCG at 4.35 GHz during two summers and it now lets me push this 5960X to 4.9 GHz 1.45 vcore in benchmarks with water temp at 15 C (if I want it'll take it down to 4 C but I'm concerned about condensation at that temp)

And I totally agree on the QDC's, the only way to do good water cooling with interchangeable components no fuzz or leak-testing.


----------



## dumo (Oct 18, 2014)

Testing Micron single side 4X4gb (Crucial Ballistix 2400) for max freq with tights primary and secondary settings and voltages sweet spots. Not too bad for 2400 retail non binning kit


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 21, 2014)

I having problem finding what is stable I can run realbench for hours also Aida64 but i start up Linx or Prime95 for 2 minutes and ill get a reboot or a BSOD, What are people using to test a stable overclock becasue i'm starting to pull my hair out trying to find what speed i can get out of this thing, My good old x79 was so much more simple. Also the good old tick if she boots into windows with 1.3v testing 4.4Ghz and up to test if you have a good chip no longer works .


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 21, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> I having problem finding what is stable I can run realbench for hours also Aida64 but i start up Linx or Prime95 for 2 minutes and ill get a reboot or a BSOD, What are people using to test a stable overclock becasue i'm starting to pull my hair out trying to find what speed i can get out of this thing, My good old x79 was so much more simple. Also the good old tick if she boots into windows with 1.3v testing 4.4Ghz and up to test if you have a good chip no longer works .


This was discussed a page or two back, follow the link to this post:


Mydog said:


> Here's his reply to the question:
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2390#post_22900116


Personally, I would use RealBench for these CPUs and HCI MemTest for the RAM. Judging by what Raja has said, on these platforms, it is almost a necessity to test each individual component by itself, and not in a test that stresses multiples at once, like P95.
Keep in mind this is all hearsay, for I don't have the money for one of these glorious X99 platforms yet


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 21, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> I having problem finding what is stable I can run realbench for hours also Aida64 but i start up Linx or Prime95 for 2 minutes and ill get a reboot or a BSOD, What are people using to test a stable overclock becasue i'm starting to pull my hair out trying to find what speed i can get out of this thing, My good old x79 was so much more simple. Also the good old tick if she boots into windows with 1.3v testing 4.4Ghz and up to test if you have a good chip no longer works .



Just World Community Grid distributed computing over here, as I have no time to bench. My BIOS usually catches really bad settings, and rarely does my PC BSOD or randomly reboot nowadays. I have found recently as I have been honing things in that it is possible for Windows to run fine but I get a few random program crashes, like yesterday/today, so I bumped my VCORE up to 1.29 from my last post/screenshot and testing now. The chip definitely seems to need high VCORE for memory overclocks, with stock memory settings I can get away with 1.25v VCORE at 4.3GHz.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 22, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> This was discussed a page or two back, follow the link to this post:
> 
> Personally, I would use RealBench for these CPUs and HCI MemTest for the RAM. Judging by what Raja has said, on these platforms, it is almost a necessity to test each individual component by itself, and not in a test that stresses multiples at once, like P95.
> Keep in mind this is all hearsay, for I don't have the money for one of these glorious X99 platforms yet


 
Yer i know but using realbench my system is stable on 1.26v when i need 1.29v using Linx so just makes me think.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 23, 2014)

A lot of people are saying if real bench is stable then your system is stable for 99% of things a normal users uses it for.

So here we go 4.4Ghz on 1.23v  i ran real bench for 4 hours over night not one problem i could even go lower i think on the voltage.

Also i tried 4.5Ghz on 1.25v which wasnt stable i could go higher on the voltage i think ill need around 1.26-1.27v for 4.5Ghz but its only 100mhz and ill rather the lower voltage.


----------



## Mydog (Oct 23, 2014)

@ Live OR Die
I believe you can go much lower on that OC, I'm at 1.19 vcore at 4.5 GHz


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2014)

Mydog said:


> @ Live OR Die
> I believe you can go much lower on that OC, I'm at 1.19 vcore at 4.5 GHz


Assuming great cooling,  Ithink you need 0c idle temps, like around 25c or so. He's got ~30c.

I need about what he does for 4.5 GHz.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 23, 2014)

My chip won't do 4.5ghz on 1.2v ill try and see tonight , idle temps will be lower on adaptive or offset voltage.

It's almost summer time over here so temps will be higher, but those temps where also when using the high performance profile in windows so no down clocking also.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 25, 2014)

So after running my 4.4Ghz overclock on 1.23v i got a BSOD in BF4 lol even after running realbench for 4 hours, So i went back to my old tool LinX and going off how stable my system was using LinX for 4.4Ghz i needed 1.27+ voltage on the core, Becasue it nearing summer i didnt want to go over 1.25v so i back it down to 4.3Ghz which i got stable using LinX on 1.22v which i'm happy with for now, After 2 hours testing highest temp was 78c.







Got my memory up to 3200Mhz on 1.35v 15.18.18.36 which i didnt think it would handle seeing its only a 2800Mhz kit.


----------



## dumo (Oct 26, 2014)

New retail cpu














Cold tests next


----------



## JJJJJamesSZH (Oct 28, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I have searched and couldn't find anything of the sort onto the topic at hand, so I wanna start by saying my stat is not validated only because I forgot to do so.  *CPU-Z screen shot necessary*.
> 
> Do the following:
> OC @what vcore
> ...



OC: 4.6GHz * 8 cores @ 1.455V
CPU:5960x
Mobo: Asus R5E
Ram: Adata XPG Z1 4GB*2 @2800MHz cl16-16-16-39
SSD: Samsung 840 PRO 512GB
Cooling: Corsair H100i


----------



## Mydog (Oct 31, 2014)

New toy in the house to keep my CPU even cooler, LD V2


----------



## JJJJJamesSZH (Oct 31, 2014)

Mydog said:


> New toy in the house to keep my CPU even cooler, LD V2




u got a really nice processor, man.
mine can only oc 4.4ghz when the core voltage is 1.4V :'(


----------



## Mydog (Oct 31, 2014)

JJJJJamesSZH said:


> u got a really nice processor, man.
> mine can only oc 4.4ghz when the core voltage is 1.4V :'(



You could go higher with an SS unit as the V2


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2014)

Mydog said:


> You could go higher with an SS unit as the V2



I saw evap temps on the screen, but I am curious of DTS temps. I figure you're pulling about 275W or moer with that clock, so those evap temps are pretty good, IMHO. ONce I finish my certification I can buy gasses and will have my own unit up and running...can't be soon enough.


----------



## Mydog (Nov 2, 2014)

As long as I've got this SS unit here why not test what's the lowest vcore needed to boot 4.7 GHz which turned out to be 1.19 vcore set in bios with LLC set to level 1.


----------



## petedread (Nov 12, 2014)

This lot arrived today but my Plextor M6e 256g M.2 drive didn't, so I wont be installing it all until Saturday . Super excited as this is my first time on 2011, or any extreme platform. I had to settle for Kingston Predator (3000mhz cas 15) because all the UK shops stuck a extra £100 on  Gskill's 3000mhz kit 2 weeks ago. Luckily the Kingston cost the same as the Gskill kit did originally, but no doubt this won't last for much longer.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys do these temps look normal to you i mean is it normal for cores to be around 10c apart on a load test or do i have a bad mount?


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 13, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Hey guys do these temps look normal to you i mean is it normal for cores to be around 10c apart on a load test or do i have a bad mount?


In my experience yes its normal.  Sometimes things just turn out like that because the specific core has less load on it or its just a fluke with the sensor which is why I normally look at all the CPU sensor areas including package over just the individual core temps.  In short I would not worry about it.


----------



## Mydog (Nov 14, 2014)

Bench testing memory 1.5V on 3200 MHz CAS 13, might need to tighten up on the secondary's a bit?

Using adaptive vcore is good when you want to get the SS down to max temp.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 14, 2014)

read-write timings are what's affecting your AIDA, but that's still some pretty respectable numbers!


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 14, 2014)

Because I am very lazy when it comes to OCing CPUs, I thought I'd give the auto-OC thing a try on the X99-Deluxe. This is what I got:




With the same voltage using the same CPU on ye olde Gigabyte X99-Gaming 5 I achieved 4.3ghz. Quite a jump I must say.
Edit: This being said though, my Gaming 5 was faulty so I'm thinking it could have gone higher if it were fully operational.

It seems stable so far when using ABBYY Finereader 11.

I haven't OCed my ram yet and tbh, I don't think it will OC very well considering it's bargain basement crucial ram (2133mhz no heat-spreader version).


----------



## petedread (Nov 14, 2014)

Stock Bios, XMP not enabled yet. So is this my VID? 1.69v. Will try overclocking after work this evening. Need to download some bench and monitoring software, will post more numbers.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 14, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Because I am very lazy when it comes to OCing CPUs, I thought I'd give the auto-OC thing a try on the X99-Deluxe. This is what I got:View attachment 60352
> 
> 
> With the same voltage using the same CPU on ye olde Gigabyte X99-Gaming 5 I achieved 4.3ghz. Quite a jump I must say.
> ...



Not bad overclock u have there make sure you download LinX 0.6.4 do not run 0.6.5 as it uses AVX2 which draws to much current. i used this version http://www.mediafire.com/?0vlniujny4i8sjo


So I'm 4 hours stable on LinX @ 4.5Ghz 1.3v i get a BSOD on 1.3v for 4.6Ghz. These temp are lower now as i had a problem with my CPU block.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> read-write timings are what's affecting your AIDA, but that's still some pretty respectable numbers!


The one thing that irritates me about AIDA is that its MEMORY bandwidth is core dependent... WTH???? Can you shed some light on that for me and does that translate to real world anything?


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 14, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Because I am very lazy when it comes to OCing CPUs, I thought I'd give the auto-OC thing a try on the X99-Deluxe. This is what I got:View attachment 60352
> 
> 
> With the same voltage using the same CPU on ye olde Gigabyte X99-Gaming 5 I achieved 4.3ghz. Quite a jump I must say.
> ...


Wow that's pretty dang good for a Auto overclock!  You got a real winner of a chip there!


Live OR Die said:


> Not bad overclock u have there make sure you download LinX 0.6.4 do not run 0.6.5 as it uses AVX2 which draws to much current. i used this version http://www.mediafire.com/?0vlniujny4i8sjo
> 
> 
> So I'm 4 hours stable on LinX @ 4.5Ghz 1.3v i get a BSOD on 1.3v for 4.6Ghz. These temp are lower now as i had a problem with my CPU block.


That seems to be very similar to my chip though mine did 4.6ghz around that point, I cannot remember exacts off the top of my head but you and I seem to have very similar 5930K chips!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 14, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Wow that's pretty dang good for a Auto overclock!  You got a real winner of a chip there!
> 
> That seems to be very similar to my chip though mine did 4.6ghz around that point, I cannot remember exacts off the top of my head but you and I seem to have very similar 5930K chips!



Did you change any other settings in the bios  or just the Core voltage? i will try for 4.6Ghz soon maybe use 1.35v see how i go.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 14, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Did you change any other settings in the bios  or just the Core voltage? i will try for 4.6Ghz soon maybe use 1.35v see how i go.


Yea a few others sorry I am at work and cannot remember what my settings are, ill try and grad a screenshot of what I did but I was focused on minimum overclock of 4.5ghz and a max of 4.8ghz with the lowest possible voltage settings.  I managed a 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz, and 4.7ghz stable with stress testing and benchmarks though the voltages for 4.6ghz+ were a bit higher than I felt I wanted for the chip for the life (Plus games and other things really are fine up to that point) so I played more with my 4.5ghz to get the setting stable for a long run of stress testing for 12+hours at the lowest voltages and setting possible and decided I was happy.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 14, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> The one thing that irritates me about AIDA is that its MEMORY bandwidth is core dependent... WTH???? Can you shed some light on that for me and does that translate to real world anything?


Memory interfaces with l3, which interfaces with CPU core... blah, blah, blah...  and yeah, it does translate, but only as  much as memory bandwidth does, which isn't a lot, of course, unless you have high bus workloads, like multi-gpu, etc.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 14, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> The one thing that irritates me about AIDA is that its MEMORY bandwidth is core dependent... WTH???? Can you shed some light on that for me and does that translate to real world anything?


I was in school when I responded last, so I'll add this as well... it's possible that the offered memory bandwidth isn't being fully utilized by the core, so increasing core speed gets better numbers since the memory is capable of supporting more CPU workload. If CPU speed increases in anything did NOT affect memory benchmarks, then that'd indicate that the memory speed is a bottleneck. I'd also want to check with other apps to confirm that the increases were there, and from what I have seen, increases in AIDA definitely are reflected in other benchmarks, too. There's SiSoft Sandra, Maxxmem, SuperPi, etc, etc... and typically increases in any of these is reflected in all of them.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for elaborating!

There are definitely increases in read amd copy(I think, knee to look at my notes) with clock speed. But aida is sensetive to the number of cores. Maxmemm I do not think responds this way, but again, I need muh notes!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> But aida is sensetive to the number of cores.




...which indicates that the memory bus isn't fully utilized by the algorithm used, whether byy limits imposed by L2/L3 interaction, or whatever, I am not sure. Of course asking @Fiery might give you a better answer.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 15, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Yea a few others sorry I am at work and cannot remember what my settings are, ill try and grad a screenshot of what I did but I was focused on minimum overclock of 4.5ghz and a max of 4.8ghz with the lowest possible voltage settings.  I managed a 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz, and 4.7ghz stable with stress testing and benchmarks though the voltages for 4.6ghz+ were a bit higher than I felt I wanted for the chip for the life (Plus games and other things really are fine up to that point) so I played more with my 4.5ghz to get the setting stable for a long run of stress testing for 12+hours at the lowest voltages and setting possible and decided I was happy.



Cool  what programs did u use to test your overclock i find some pass when others don't so its some times hard to find a good voltage.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 16, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Yea a few others sorry I am at work and cannot remember what my settings are, ill try and grad a screenshot of what I did but I was focused on minimum overclock of 4.5ghz and a max of 4.8ghz with the lowest possible voltage settings.  I managed a 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz, and 4.7ghz stable with stress testing and benchmarks though the voltages for 4.6ghz+ were a bit higher than I felt I wanted for the chip for the life (Plus games and other things really are fine up to that point) so I played more with my 4.5ghz to get the setting stable for a long run of stress testing for 12+hours at the lowest voltages and setting possible and decided I was happy.


 
Hey Ghost what stress test did you use i have been testing with AVX2 stress tests and here what i have found. If you could post your settings up i would like to try them out .

So i just wanted to see if i could get my system stable running LinX 0.6.5 with Linpack 11.2.1.009 heres what i have found lol.

Both tests done for 4 hours with all memory.
LinX 0.6.4 stable on 4.5Ghz @ 1.290v , LLC 6 , Input voltage 1.85
LinX 0.6.5 stable on 4.4Ghz @ 1.32 , LLC 7 , Input voltage 1.91


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 16, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Not bad overclock u have there make sure you download LinX 0.6.4 do not run 0.6.5 as it uses AVX2 which draws to much current. i used this version http://www.mediafire.com/?0vlniujny4i8sjo
> 
> 
> So I'm 4 hours stable on LinX @ 4.5Ghz 1.3v i get a BSOD on 1.3v for 4.6Ghz. These temp are lower now as i had a problem with my CPU block.


What settings should I input into LinX 0.6.4? How long do you think it should be run for a stability test?

It all seems stable so far with no BSODs when I tried with Cinebench R15 and using some normal programs and games for several hours (BF4, ABBYY Finereader 11 <- this Finereader 11 maxes the crap out of the CPU when text recognizing).

What other programs do you guys think I should try for stability tests? Back in the day I used to use Prime95 but I've now read that I shouldn't use that for Haswell-E. Pretty confused now.

Edit: should I maybe use OCCT? or IBT?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 16, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> What settings should I input into LinX 0.6.4? How long do you think it should be run for a stability test?
> 
> It all seems stable so far with no BSODs when I tried with Cinebench R15 and using some normal programs and games for several hours (BF4, ABBYY Finereader 11 <- this Finereader 11 maxes the crap out of the CPU when text recognizing).
> 
> ...



I normally run LinX for 250 minutes which is just over 4 hours, I have also left Aida64 going for over 12 hours, Have read of the info below the newest versions of Prime95 and LinX use AVX which pulls a lot of current which can downgrade your CPU that what Asus says but i have run it for 4 hours probably 10 in total, Until i read that below AVX tests shouldn't be used to test stability as when you set a adaptive/offset voltage the CPU will increase your voltage when AVX instructions are detected, What you can do is use a manual voltage to see what is needed for AVX stability then set a adaptive voltage and do a small short test to see what voltage the CPU ramps to then use that data to try to match your finding using the manual voltage.

What settings are you using for your OC also im from Perth nice to see another ozzy on here . 



> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets – stress tests such as LinX 0.6.5 and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage – so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, it is recommend to use Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode.


----------



## petedread (Nov 16, 2014)

Can anybody explain how the Asus OC profile save section of the BIOS works? This is my first Asus board since p67 and although it's a long time a go, and I don't remember anything else about the bios, I do remember this bit perfectly well because it frustrated constantly.

If I put load from 4, does it load immediately or after save and exit?
It seems that if if I put load from 4 it will load from immediately 4 and because I have save to 5 it  overwrites 5 with 4. So when ever I start the computer and want to make a new OC I have to loose the OC that loaded.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 16, 2014)

petedread said:


> Can anybody explain how the Asus OC profile save section of the BIOS works? This is my first Asus board since p67 and although it's a long time a go, and I don't remember anything else about the bios, I do remember this bit perfectly well because it frustrated constantly.
> 
> If I put load from 4, does it load immediately or after save and exit?
> It seems that if if I put load from 4 it will load from immediately 4 and because I have save to 5 it  overwrites 5 with 4. So when ever I start the computer and want to make a new OC I have to loose the OC that loaded.



It load once you selected it and hit enter but like my board the bios locks up trying to reload profiles after you leave the bios.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 17, 2014)

Just tested out adaptive voltage and it doesn't seem to spike any more like my old X79 did.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 17, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Hey Ghost what stress test did you use i have been testing with AVX2 stress tests and here what i have found. If you could post your settings up i would like to try them out .
> 
> So i just wanted to see if i could get my system stable running LinX 0.6.5 with Linpack 11.2.1.009 heres what i have found lol.
> 
> ...


I test with a couple of things (Sorry about late reply)
Prime95 is still one I like to use, I normally test for 30 minutes to get a beginning of stability checked and then after I have everything confirmed I do it once again as part of a Burn in for a long period of time (Generally a couple hours depending) for final temps and to make double sure.  I also use Heaven, AVX2, FireStrike (Mostly for fun), Pi, CineBench, and a few random depending on what I hear is a good recent one.  I change when I hear about new ones or programs that are getting better checks for certain processors or just are now better for checking.

As for settings, well my settings (I checked this weekend but forgot to post and I am at work so this is off memory) were 1.275 for VCore and manually entered the ram settings for this system which is about the extent needed for my 4.5ghz overclock which was fairly easy to find (Stability wise), I plan on going back alter and trying some additional changes to try and lower the Vcore a bit when I have some extra free time.  To achieve 4.6ghz I got it after playing around some more with settings to 1.295 Vcore, Ring (I believe) 1.10-1.2 (Cannot remember exact ill again have to double check), and then bumped the input voltage up a bit which got me some good stability which I may go back to (its a saved setting) but for right now I am more than happy at 4.5ghz on it.  I have not devoted enough time to playing around with changing the input and such to see if I can get that 4.5ghz lower because I have been to busy and actually not been using it much lol.

Not enough time in the day sometimes with my recent position change at work along with a move, however this week should allow some extra time that I may go for a bit of playing.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 17, 2014)

Live or Die... any reason you are adjusting the input voltage at non extreme clocks?


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 17, 2014)

I have two settings with my Noctua NHD14
1) 4300 MHz+1.32V, 4000 MHz cache 1.3V, 3200 MHz DDR4 cl14 1.455V










2)4375 MHz+1.375V, 3875 MHz cache, 3000 MHz DDR4 (without video :- )  )


----------



## petedread (Nov 17, 2014)

I found that uping the input voltage helped with one of the overclocks I was playing with, and mine was much less extreme, 4.3@1.260v. Yes that's how bad things are for me. And this is with memory running at 2133.
I can't be this unlucky a third time surely? I must be over looking something. I had a rubish 4770k, 4790k and now a 5930k. Both my sandybridge chips (2600k,2700k) hit 5 and 5.1 gig on less than 1.3v.

Anybody got any advice? I'm currently using all stock settings except for multiplier (43) and Vcore (manual 1.255v) imput volts back on auto (1.840), memory on auto so running at 2133mhz.


AI suite is showing ram to be running at 3100mhz, but it isn't. Also I'm not liking fan expert, it seems to do it's own thing regardless of when I set. And so does the bios fan controls. Maybe it is because all my fans are 3 pin.


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 17, 2014)

petedread said:


> I found that uping the input voltage helped with one of the overclocks I was playing with, and mine was much less extreme, 4.3@1.260v. Yes that's how bad things are for me. And this is with memory running at 2133.
> I can't be this unlucky a third time surely? I must be over looking something. I had a rubish 4770k, 4790k and now a 5930k. Both my sandybridge chips (2600k,2700k) hit 5 and 5.1 gig on less than 1.3v.
> 
> Anybody got any advice? I'm currently using all stock settings except for multiplier (43) and Vcore (manual 1.255v) imput volts back on auto (1.840), memory on auto so running at 2133mhz.View attachment 60421AI suite is showing ram to be running at 3100mhz, but it isn't. Also I'm not liking fan expert, it seems to do it's own thing regardless of when I set. And so does the bios fan controls. Maybe it is because all my fans are 3 pin.


In AI Suite my ram also shows it is running @ 3105mhz, when it isn't (my ram is running @ ~2133mhz). I'd ignore that figure if I were you and just use the numbers from CPU-Z or something for confirmation (unless I'm missing something as well in AI Suite?). I wouldn't say 4.3ghz @ 1.26 is abnormal so to speak, just perhaps tiny bit more volts than some others can achieve. My 5930k would do 4.3ghz @ 1.29v with my previous Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 but somehow on my newer X99 Deluxe it runs 4.6ghz @ 1.296v. As far as fan expert goes I'm guessing that could be down to your AI Suite version or BIOS or fan characteristics. I find that Fan Expert works really well for myself but only after I did the fan tuning/calibration thing.


----------



## petedread (Nov 17, 2014)

I think it is probably my fans because they are old.
Congrats, 4.6@ 1.296v, I would be very happy with that. I just set LLC 6, and enabled VRM spred spectrum to no avail. Still crashes before XTU can finish benchmark


----------



## petedread (Nov 18, 2014)

Tried 1.275v, crashed again in XTU bench. Something must be wrong somewhere, maybe I should check that all my cables are plugged in properly or something. I have loaded the 6 core gamer oc profile.
core 0=45
core 1=45
core 2=45
core 3=43
core 4=43
core 5=43
Vcore =1.350v
LLc 9
CPU input voltage 1.850v
CPU powerphase =extreme
CPU VRM switching freq =500khz
CPU current capability =140%
CPU power duty control =extreme
mem still at 2133mhz
All seems about right for 4.5ghz. XTU completed without crashing but I can not try anything like OCCT or Aida because my ageing H100 is not performing adequately at the moment (mite have to swap it for the WC loop in my gaming rig). Didn't hit 4.5ghz in XTU only 4.3 so it didn't get hot.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 18, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Live or Die... any reason you are adjusting the input voltage at non extreme clocks?



Increasing CPU input voltage some times makes it easier to get a lower vcore also it depends on your CPU like mine needs 1.91v when running AVX @ 4.4hz removing it and i get a BSOD.

4.5Ghz stable 1.29v / 1.85 input voltage / LLC 6 .


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 18, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I test with a couple of things (Sorry about late reply)
> Prime95 is still one I like to use, I normally test for 30 minutes to get a beginning of stability checked and then after I have everything confirmed I do it once again as part of a Burn in for a long period of time (Generally a couple hours depending) for final temps and to make double sure.  I also use Heaven, AVX2, FireStrike (Mostly for fun), Pi, CineBench, and a few random depending on what I hear is a good recent one.  I change when I hear about new ones or programs that are getting better checks for certain processors or just are now better for checking.
> 
> As for settings, well my settings (I checked this weekend but forgot to post and I am at work so this is off memory) were 1.275 for VCore and manually entered the ram settings for this system which is about the extent needed for my 4.5ghz overclock which was fairly easy to find (Stability wise), I plan on going back alter and trying some additional changes to try and lower the Vcore a bit when I have some extra free time.  To achieve 4.6ghz I got it after playing around some more with settings to 1.295 Vcore, Ring (I believe) 1.10-1.2 (Cannot remember exact ill again have to double check), and then bumped the input voltage up a bit which got me some good stability which I may go back to (its a saved setting) but for right now I am more than happy at 4.5ghz on it.  I have not devoted enough time to playing around with changing the input and such to see if I can get that 4.5ghz lower because I have been to busy and actually not been using it much lol.
> ...




Prime95 or any AVX stress tool I need stupid amounts of voltage as I don't use any think AVX and if I do it will never put full load on my system, I don't tune using it I use linx 0.6.4 and aida64 and test for 6+ hours.




UPDATE!!!!

Well LLC on auto isn't Level 9 for me i did a quick test with VCCIN set to 1.85v Also if you set auto in the bios and change it in Ai Suite Level 9 becomes the auto setting, You have to select a Level in the bios i selected Level 6 here's what i found.


LLC Auto vdroop = 1.792v - 1.808v ( Level 6 )
LLC Level 9 vdroop = 1.856v - 1.872v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 8 vdroop = 1.840v - 1.856v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 7 vdroop = 1.792v - 1.808v - 1.824v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 6 vdroop = 1.776v - 1.792v - 1.808v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 5 vdroop = 1.776v - 1.792v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 4 vdroop = 1.760v - 1.776v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 3 vdroop = 1.728v - 1.744v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 2 vdroop = 1.712v - 1.728v ( fluctuation )
LLC Level 1 vdroop = 1.696v - 1.712v ( fluctuation )

LCC doesn't seem to give much Vboost on my system even on LV9 i would say its safe to run it on LV8 as its very close to what you set in your bios.

I just ran a quick 5 minutes LinX 0.6.5 AVX test with the above LLCs Now my system isn't stable running LinX even for 5 minutes i normally get a BSOD and seems like LLC was the problem after setting LLC to Level 8 i was able to run LinX for 5 minutes the LLC settings below all failed. 

No idea but AVX now fails again with a BSOD when reusing the settings it passed on just before .


----------



## petedread (Nov 20, 2014)

So to high a LLC can cause instability? Can high temps cause a Bdos, 85-95c? (I stop when I see these temps, if I don't get a bdos first)

I have not been able to get stable at 4.4 because I don't have good enough cooling, I don't want to go past 1.325v cpu core at the moment. 
I dropped back from 4.4 to 4.375@ 1.325v but this time with ram at 3000mhz and 125 strap. Still unstable, crash after a few minutes of linx 0.6.4 and real bench stress test test with 16 or 8gig of ram (stable with 2 hours of BF4).
These are my BIOS settings.
125x35=4.375, 3000mhz
CPU Manuel--1.325v
CPU system agent--+150 (1.034v)
CPU input voltage--1.910v
CPU LLC --6
CPU SVID support--Disabled
CPU power phase control--Extreme
CPU power duty control--Extreme
CPU current capability--140%
CPU power thermal control--120
Fixed VRM switching freq--500
Dram V--1.35
Dram SVID support--Disabled
Dram current capability--100%
Dram power phase--Standard
PCIE clock amplitude--Higher

Is it likely that I can tweak a bit more to get stable, or improve cooling, or is it simply a case of my CPU needs more volts to do these clock ratios? What do you think folks.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2014)

petedread said:


> So to high a LLC can cause instability? Can high temps cause a Bdos, 85-95c? (I stop when I see these temps, if I don't get a bdos first)
> 
> I have not been able to get stable at 4.4 because I don't have good enough cooling, I don't want to go past 1.325v cpu core at the moment.
> I dropped back from 4.4 to 4.375@ 1.325v but this time with ram at 3000mhz and 125 strap. Still unstable, crash after a few minutes of linx 0.6.4 and real bench stress test test with 16 or 8gig of ram (stable with 2 hours of BF4).
> ...



Never let your CPU pass 85c your BSOD are more related to a to low Vcore. 
The higher LLC you use the more the set CPU input voltage will hold closer to what you have set in the bios, Seeing your using Linx 0.6.4 i can get my system stable on 4.5Ghz with 1.295v LLC 6 input 1.85v but i have been using LinX 0.6.5 which needs a lot more voltage than 0.6.4 my current overclock is 4.3Ghz @ 1.25v LLC6 1.85v . Seeing your using 3000Mhz ram to get this stable you need a very high system agent voltage to stabilize the IMC best to remove your memory overclock run your memory @ 2133Mhz when testing your CPU overclock once you know that's stable then add the memory overclock and start working to stabilize that. 


Nothing special here just a 4.3Ghz overclock AVX2 stable this test fail after a hour on 1.24v , As i use this system for gaming I'm happy with this overclock the extra 100mhz for 1.32v isn't worth it, And ill rather be as stable as stock clocks and be able to run AVX stress tests with no problems, A lot of people turn there overclock using realbench or aida64 but both of these fail vs LinX 0.6.5.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2014)

People use Realbench for stability testing? LOL.


----------



## petedread (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you Live or Die.  I had been trying to get a stable 4.4ghz with 2133mhz mem but temps would not allow it, as it seems I would need to give the CPU more than 1.350v. I was hoping that there mite be something else other than raising Vcore that would help stabilise. I realise high temps can causes permanent damage to the CPU and reduce it's performance, I was just wondering if high temps could cause instability because I felt sure 4.4ghz should be achievable on 1.350v 

Right now I'm at 4.250ghz, 3000mhz mem with 1.260vcore, 1.032v system agent and 1.870 input voltage. Hopefully these volts will all come down a fair bit. Once I have lowered the volts I will move on to OC'ing the cache (and probably uping everything again).

Anyone here using anything but the basic V settings on the Rampage V or X99 Deluxe to achieve their OC?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2014)

Why are you touching SA or Input voltage at such 'low' clocks? Mine are at stock at 4.7Ghz....


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 21, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> People use Realbench for stability testing? LOL.


Talk to ASUS, that's what they and their reps (ie, Raja) recommend.



EarthDog said:


> Why are you touching SA or Input voltage at such 'low' clocks? Mine are at stock at 4.7Ghz....



System agent needs a boost with high cache and high memory speeds and multiple VGAs on some chips. One of the first times it's become a relevant voltage for anything other than LN2 use.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2014)

I know.. And didn't mean to blow it off so hard. It's definitely not my preference as it doesn't give me a great idea of stability for how i use my daily driver pc (which isn't much - gaming, light photo editing and encoding).

Interesting. I was good to 4.7 with memory at 3k... Though single gpu, well 295x2, so single PCIe slot anyway.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 22, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> I know.. And didn't mean to blow it off so hard. It's definitely not my preference as it doesn't give me a great idea of stability for how i use my daily driver pc (which isn't much - gaming, light photo editing and encoding).
> 
> Interesting. I was good to 4.7 with memory at 3k... Though single gpu, well 295x2, so single PCIe slot anyway.


To me, you got a good chip, but it's not like I have played with a bunch; just a few so far. But I am a bit cautious about how well these chips can clock, since I have seen 4.5 and 4.6 GHz walls, and NB scaling seems quite varied, too. 

As to RealBench, I'm with you dude, but it IS what ASUS is recommending right now. It does do a fairly well-varied stability test with a bunch of different workloads, but doesn't run that long. I was just saying, that's where the confidence in it comes from, IMHO.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2014)

It's all over the map.

I only got 5.2ghz on ln2 on this thing... She's a dud in that respect. Retail edge program will net me a 5930k so we will see how that does.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> It's all over the map.
> 
> I only got 5.2ghz on ln2 on this thing... She's a dud in that respect. Retail edge program will net me a 5930k so we will see how that does.



If your CPU can do 4.7Ghz then thats great 90% of peoples 5930K can't i need 1.32v plus INPUT of 1.93v for only just 4.4Ghz when stressing LinX 0.6.5 i would like to see a screen shot of your system passing 150min of LinX to believe you because its hard to haha, I run a system agent of 1.12v which is needed for my memory to run @ 3000Mhz all CPUs will need a increase in system agent voltage to do so its nothing to do with the memory its the IMC.


----------



## petedread (Nov 22, 2014)

I uninstalled AI suite and suddenly everything makes sense. I mean, every bios change, volt settings and mulipliers, stability tests and bdos. Back to normal overclocking. AI suite was the problem.

I got my answer about temps. According to the ROG site, high temps can cause instability under heavy software load.

@EarthDog I was touching those settings in a desperate attempt to make ANY overclock work. Actually, to make make anything work, I could not run Aida for 12 minutes without bdos at stock.
Now with AI suite gone I am currently testing 4.2@ 1.230v, 2133. Everything else at stock/auto except CPU Svid set to disabled because it says to do so when overclocking (I have no idea if this is necessary at such a low OC). Woke up this morning (I got the OC'ing blues) to 10 hours of Aida 64 @stock. Now into over one hour at 4.2.

What are you guys with average overclocks doing with CPU Power Phase Control and CPU Spread Spectrum?  Will these settings have any impact at 4.2ghz?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 22, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> If your CPU can do 4.7Ghz then thats great 90% of peoples 5930K can't i need 1.32v plus INPUT of 1.93v for only just 4.4Ghz when stressing LinX 0.6.5 i would like to see a screen shot of your system passing 150min of LinX to believe you because its hard to haha, I run a system agent of 1.12v which is needed for my memory to run @ 3000Mhz all CPUs will need a increase in system agent voltage to do so its nothing to do with the memory its the IMC.


Linx stable? Not sure on that... Here is the review in which 4.5Ghz is my overclocked setting, and 4.7Ghz is the 'pushing the limits' using Cinebench. If I can pass Cinebench and WPrime repeatedly, I'm not far off from stable. But I could run 4.7GHz all day through 3D's (think Vantage/11/FS which have brutal Physics/CPU sections). I think I can lower that voltage a bit too...

http://www.overclockers.com/asrock-fatal1ty-x99x-killer-review
http://www.overclockers.com/msi-X99-gaming9ac-review

Its on an EVGA FTW now, perhaps later tonight when I get to sit down at the board I can post up some P95 or AIDA64 or something. But its stable for what I use it for anyway.


----------



## petedread (Nov 22, 2014)

So with a low OC of 4.2 and no cache or mem OC the only settings I need be concerned with are vcore. If a particular vcore fails nothing else will help stabilise that multiplier.


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 23, 2014)

petedread said:


> So to high a LLC can cause instability? Can high temps cause a Bdos, 85-95c? (I stop when I see these temps, if I don't get a bdos first)
> 
> I have not been able to get stable at 4.4 because I don't have good enough cooling, I don't want to go past 1.325v cpu core at the moment.
> I dropped back from 4.4 to 4.375@ 1.325v but this time with ram at 3000mhz and 125 strap. Still unstable, crash after a few minutes of linx 0.6.4 and real bench stress test test with 16 or 8gig of ram (stable with 2 hours of BF4).
> ...


I would leave all at auto, 

except in digi+ only these
Cpu current 130%
ram current 110%


Svid disabled, 
manual 1.85v
system agent voltage 0.050 - 0.080v+ offset should be enough.


looks like 4.4ghz needs more, probably ~ 1.34 -1.35v range


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 23, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Linx stable? Not sure on that... Here is the review in which 4.5Ghz is my overclocked setting, and 4.7Ghz is the 'pushing the limits' using Cinebench. If I can pass Cinebench and WPrime repeatedly, I'm not far off from stable. But I could run 4.7GHz all day through 3D's (think Vantage/11/FS which have brutal Physics/CPU sections). I think I can lower that voltage a bit too...
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asrock-fatal1ty-x99x-killer-review
> http://www.overclockers.com/msi-X99-gaming9ac-review
> ...



I thought you would say that i can run CineBench and AIDA64 fine @ 4.6Ghz on 1.35v but as soon as i run LinX 0.6.5 or Prime95 my system will just reboot the amount of voltage need for AVX will shock you.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 23, 2014)

I never use Linx (overkill) anyway. Typically, to get p95 28.5 stable I need to add around .025v or so. So like I said, I'm in the ballpark.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 23, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> I never use Linx (overkill) anyway. Typically, to get p95 28.5 stable I need to add around .025v or so. So like I said, I'm in the ballpark.



Your right there P95 is just as good but i find that to add around 8c on top of my LinX temps lol, My chips seems to be a cow lol it will pass all types of stress tests but if i want it to pass AVX i need like 0.1 more voltage which is crap 4.4Ghz i can get to pass AVX at 1.34v but i can run 4.5Ghz for normal use Aida64, Realbench, LinX non AVX, OCCT but as soon as i start up a AVX stress ill get a reset which normally means i way off the needed voltage, I could run LinX AVX for a hour fine once it got up to around 1 hour 20 minutes ill get a BSOD so i kept increase the voltage until it passed, These CPU are really odd to overclock.


----------



## petedread (Dec 2, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> These CPU are really odd to overclock.



I think so too. 



Live OR Die said:


> Prime95 or any AVX stress tool I need stupid amounts of voltage as I don't use any think AVX and if I do it will never put full load on my system, I don't tune using it I use linx 0.6.4 and aida64 and test for 6+ hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0.016v fluctuation at every LLC setting. Look at this screen capture I just took.


 This is LLC 7, also 0.016v fluctuation. What ever LLC I use I get 3 readings. Usually the lowest reading is the most prevalent, but sometimes it's the middle one. Will test now to see if different LLC has any effect on whether the lowest or middle number is used the most during stress.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 4, 2014)

petedread said:


> I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep you will find the voltage you set in the bios to be the max but when your system on load you will see the real voltage being use and the fluctuation between the two voltages. 

I think I'm going to just stick with 4.3Ghz @ 1.25v LLC6 1.85v input this runs less input that auto does and seems to be stable so far. I was trying for 4.5Ghz but @ 1.29-1.31v i was getting some odd BSOD which was some think power related any one heard of this one? 



> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000a0 (0x000000000000000b, 0x000000032cae6000, 0x0000000000000004, 0x0000000065abc000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\120414-14562-01.dmp. Report Id: 120414-14562-01.
> 
> INTERNAL_POWER_ERROR


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 4, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> Yep you will find the voltage you set in the bios to be the max but when your system on load you will see the real voltage being use and the fluctuation between the two voltages.
> 
> I think I'm going to just stick with 4.3Ghz @ 1.25v LLC6 1.85v input this runs less input that auto does and seems to be stable so far. I was trying for 4.5Ghz but @ 1.29-1.31v i was getting some odd BSOD which was some think power related any one heard of this one?


Not sure if X99 is the same, but for A0 stop codes on X79, raising VCCSA helped me.


----------



## petedread (Dec 4, 2014)

901 Bios available for Rampage V


----------



## petedread (Dec 4, 2014)

4.3 @1.25v for 24/7 is what I will be happy with, and I think I will get that. My system is overclocking in a more normal manner, now, it seems. I can easily run xmp profiles, both 2666 and 3000. No SA needed.

I'm just curious about this 0.016v thing. My CPU is currently using 1.232 under load with fluctuations between 1.216, 1.232 and 1.248v. InputV fluctuates between 1.824, 1.840 and 1.856v, 1.850 set in bios. This is the case with LLC 6 and 7. All this according to HWmonitor and Aida.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2014)

Voltage fluctuations have always been normal. .01 is nothing actually. 

Glad to see that update 'normalized' that board with the SA.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 11, 2014)

Just a heads up on the new Rampage V bios 901 it needs more vcore to be stable at the same clocks as 802 so i flashed back lol.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 11, 2014)

My Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi finally has a new beta BIOS after three whole months, and it seems to be more stable finally, though I needed a bit of a vcore increase (my last profile didn't work and got it stuck in a reboot loop). I literally have no time to test until the weekend, but my hopes are up that I can truly OC this stupid thing, especially the memory. The BIOSes for these Gigabyte boards seemed to be the epitome of instability, no wonder they are all rated three stars on Newegg (and here I thought I was getting something better than AsRock after several years).


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 16, 2014)

petedread said:


> 4.3 @1.25v for 24/7 is what I will be happy with, and I think I will get that. My system is overclocking in a more normal manner, now, it seems. I can easily run xmp profiles, both 2666 and 3000. No SA needed.
> 
> I'm just curious about this 0.016v thing. My CPU is currently using 1.232 under load with fluctuations between 1.216, 1.232 and 1.248v. InputV fluctuates between 1.824, 1.840 and 1.856v, 1.850 set in bios. This is the case with LLC 6 and 7. All this according to HWmonitor and Aida.




LLC affects input voltage, set to LLC7 or LLC8.. By me LLC7 overvolts input for 0.001, 1.78v >> 1.79v, dunno could because I have more VRM phases (16 in total on deluxe) and it has stabler voltage. 


Cpuv well it depends, I noticed this

cpuVID 1.23v in bios it can fluctuate a little - cpuv
cpuVID 1.234v it sets all cores to 1.249v - cpuv and kinda stays fixed there..


same @ 4.7ghz

cpuVID 1.280v fluctuates cpuv
cpuVID 1.284v sets all cores to "fixed" cpuv 1.298v


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 19, 2014)

So here is my 24/7 OC seems my chip isn't to hot its more of a lemon lol. 8 hour run of LinX 0.6.4 on CPU overclock then 8 hours run on CPU+CACHE+MEMORY final voltages below. Still thinking of getting a new chip to try my luck again?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 27, 2014)

Picked up a new chip but seems to be 0.001v better than my old chip so not much gain there really at lest i'm under 1.3v for 4.5Ghz this chips needs that plus 1.9v on the the input with LLC6 old chip needed 1.31v but could pass on a 1.85v input so there very close.


----------



## Mydog (Dec 29, 2014)

Testing how high I can get a CPUz validation with the SS, temps at -55 C









http://valid.canardpc.com/8l8fy9


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Testing how high I can get a CPUz validation with the SS, temps at -55 C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that has to be pulling near 500W by itself!
Impressive clock with all 8c/16t.


----------



## Mydog (Dec 30, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Damn, that has to be pulling near 500W by itself!
> Impressive clock with all 8c/16t.




Actually it's kind of "fake" as I don't boot in at that speed 

I boot in at 5.2 GHz with Adaptive Vcore at 1.44V and then change the MP and Vcore with TurboV Core while th Power Setting is set to Balanced, then I open CPUz validation and change Power Setting to High Performance just to save the validation. Then Changing it fast back to Balanced while I run the validation on the net.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 26, 2015)

Memory tuning


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 31, 2015)

Live OR Die said:


> Picked up a new chip but seems to be 0.001v better than my old chip so not much gain there really at lest i'm under 1.3v for 4.5Ghz this chips needs that plus 1.9v on the the input with LLC6 old chip needed 1.31v but could pass on a 1.85v input so there very close.



Well higher LLC will help stabilize Input voltage, so if you set max LLC you can use lower input voltage. LLC is only for input voltage though so no harm if its running @ max.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 31, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> Well higher LLC will help stabilize Input voltage, so if you set max LLC you can use lower input voltage. LLC is only for input voltage though so no harm if its running @ max.



No using a lower LLC with a higher input voltage will work out safer as under load your input voltage can spike which is why LLC is used its used to lower your input voltage underload to supply coverage for any voltage spikes.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 1, 2015)

Well newer Asus bios fixed them spikes, at least @ auto level..

Older bios overvolted more, e.g. 1.76v was ok v 1.284v, now I have to use 1.79v to have same stability, max overvolt 1.809v.


----------



## Suferbus (May 5, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Oh man has rendering been amazing on this thing, you need to try it!
> 
> On a side note, I am also at awe with the temps in my custom loop.  I cannot believe at 4.6 the temps barely ever hit 70c on a core (Prime95) and I feel I could go so much more.  I really want to push this thing to the edge but I am happy enough that because of voltage difference I dropped it to 4.5ghz for 24/7 for now because the difference did not seem to be much while the power requirements increased significantly.  Temps are in the mid to low 60s with Prime95 now!




What voltages are you needing for 4.6 24/7 stable. I am at 1.35v, and it is about 8 hrs stable, then something happens on Aida64. I have not bumped up vcore yet, but max temps on Aida64 during 8hrs is 70c on core 0, mid 60's on other cores. 5930k, gigabyte x99 ud5


----------



## Suferbus (May 5, 2015)

Also, what is everyone setting their LLC to?  I had mine set on High, but i also have a turbo and extreme setting. I have not noticed any difference in stability.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 28, 2015)

ASUS Sabertooth X99 1702 version of UEFI.

5820K CPU @ 1.25V 24/7 stable at 4.2GHz.

I am running 32GB of DDR4-2800 RAM. Initially pushed the CPU to 4.6GHz, the vCore was set to auto. It seems I needed 1.3V to reach 4.6GHz stable. During AIDA64 stress test two of the six cores went over 80C so I didn't push any further. Right now I am happy with just 4.2GHz of CPU. My 5820K is air cooled with Noctua D15.


----------



## Vlada011 (Aug 27, 2015)

I just vote for i7-5820K crew and now we people with i7-5820K dominate.
Before that was exactly same %.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't remember what my Cache voltage was my CPU can do 4.5Ghz on 1.298v so i would say my Cache would be fine on 1.24v @ 4Ghz?


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 29, 2015)

So...has there ever been any consensus on the voltage that will start to degrade Haswell E?  I run my daily clock of 4.4 @ 1.285v and I know that's fine, but I'm more wondering about benchmarking runs.  I run 1.39v for 4.7....  I'd like to run 4.8, but am thinking that 1.45v (probably about what it'd need to run it good) would be too high.

Thoughts?


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 29, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> So...has there ever been any consensus on the voltage that will start to degrade Haswell E?  I run my daily clock of 4.4 @ 1.285v and I know that's fine, but I'm more wondering about benchmarking runs.  I run 1.39v for 4.7....  I'd like to run 4.8, but am thinking that 1.45v (probably about what it'd need to run it good) would be too high.
> 
> Thoughts?


 That's a bit much in my book for voltage as my 5930K does not go over 1.3 for 4.5ghz and from what I have been told/heard its going to put a lot of stress on it to go beyond 1.4 which could degrade the chip faster.  I would recommend keeping your clocks and settings below 1.35 if I was you.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 29, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> That's a bit much in my book for voltage as my 5930K does not go over 1.3 for 4.5ghz and from what I have been told/heard its going to put a lot of stress on it to go beyond 1.4 which could degrade the chip faster.  I would recommend keeping your clocks and settings below 1.35 if I was you.



Yeah, that's kinda what I figured.  I only use the benchmark clocks for short runs here and there...I just wasn't sure if anyone was using 1.4v or higher for their benchmark runs.


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think that people with AIO System and Air cooler should keep on Max 1.300V without some voltage spikes under load.
What CPU can with that voltage that's it. 4.3 or 4.6 over that I think it's not safe and up to 1.350V for good watercooling where temps no matter on load stay under 60C.
If someone want to CPU work nice for 5 years.
Example I have i7-3770K capable to work on 4.5GHz on below or max 1.200V. Problem was because I had such motherboard where it was not possible to drop CPU Voltage or CPU Clock. Overclock on max speed or not overclocked with Turbo. After 3 years and little more 24/7 constant 1.200V and constant 4.5GHz in idle CPU didn't show any sign of degradation and need absolutely same voltage for overclocking and that's about 1.300V for Prime95 AVX Stable on 4.8GHz. But I kept for every day only 50mV over fabric voltage. Because even after 15h Prime95 I didn't recognize that I will get benefits from 4.8GHz instead 4.5GHz... Even if Prime95 AVX stable so long time is much better prove that CPU will stay stable in normal applications and gaming than any of now attractive tests. 

For 1.4V I'm not sure how much Haswell E could behave on 2-3 years period. That's 250mV over fabric voltage.
On short time probably nothing, but on longer period I don't know... Skylake maybe is even safe on 1.4V.


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 29, 2015)

I plan to upgrade to Broadwell E when it releases....so I'm not really all that worried about longevity.  Just don't to hear it sizzling under my block.  lol


----------



## Gohanburner (Nov 7, 2015)

I recently sent in a RMA 5820K and got one back from Intel from a new batch. The one I sent in would crash at 4.0GHz @ 1.2V and eventually would cause code AF on my Rampage V Extreme motherboard. So, this one that they sent me is currently (at the time of writing this) running at 4.5GHZ @ 1.24V. I'm currently going lower and lower with the voltage until the system crashes, but this is amazing. The other one crashed almost immediately at 4.5GHZ @ 1.3V...


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 7, 2015)

Gohanburner said:


> I recently sent in a RMA 5820K and got one back from Intel from a new batch. The one I sent in would crash at 4.0GHz @ 1.2V and eventually would cause code AF on my Rampage V Extreme motherboard. So, this one that they sent me is currently (at the time of writing this) running at 4.5GHZ @ 1.24V. I'm currently going lower and lower with the voltage until the system crashes, but this is amazing. The other one crashed almost immediately at 4.5GHZ @ 1.3V...



Until it crashes...explain... Are you stress testing it?  If it lasts on OCCT or AIDA64 for a few hours at 4.5 and 1.24v, you got yourself a keeper.


----------



## Gohanburner (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm trying to get to a point that it crashes quickly. It seems that 1.22V is the lowest I could get before it would become unstable. I bumped my CPU to 4.5 @ 1.23V and the cache to 4.3 @ 1.2V. I'm going to stress test tomorrow, but for some reason the cache will not go higher than 4.3 even if 4.5 is set as min/max. Weird...


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 7, 2015)

If you're crashing quickly without stress testing at 1.22v, there's no way that 1.23v is going to be "stable".  I'd bet to get OCCT or AIDA 64 stable on a minimum 6 hour run, you're gonna be looking at probably 1.275v or higher.  But, g'luck with your testing.


----------



## Gohanburner (Nov 7, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> If you're crashing quickly without stress testing at 1.22v, there's no way that 1.23v is going to be "stable".  I'd bet to get OCCT or AIDA 64 stable on a minimum 6 hour run, you're gonna be looking at probably 1.275v or higher.  But, g'luck with your testing.



It didn't crash immediately, actually it didn't crash at all. I just do a soft test by playing Youtube in the background while gaming and see what happens. The video at one point gave me the "something went wrong" message which usually means something happened with the CPU.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2015)

Gohanburner said:


> I'm trying to get to a point that it crashes quickly. It seems that 1.22V is the lowest I could get before it would become unstable. I bumped my CPU to 4.5 @ 1.23V and the cache to 4.3 @ 1.2V. I'm going to stress test tomorrow, but for some reason the cache will not go higher than 4.3 even if 4.5 is set as min/max. Weird...


Pretty normal for these CPUs. You're better off with 4.0 Cache, 4.6 GHz CPU, if you can muster it under 1.3V (sounds like you can). My retail will do 5.0 GHz @ 1.425V.


----------



## Gohanburner (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, its been running for 2 days straight now at 4.5Ghz @ 1.24v and 4.0Ghz cache @ 1.12v. I might try and see what happens with 5.0Ghz but isn't 1.4+V a little high?


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah....that's high.  I've heard that anything over 1.3v will start to degrade the processor.  How fast it degrades is anyone's guess, but......at 1.4v the temps have to be pretty freakin high running any kind of stress test too.  Heat and volts = bad.

Have you stability tested that 4.5ghz @ 1.24v yet with AIDA 64 or OCCT?  Those are pretty low volts for that clock....unless that processor is GOLDEN, I'm thinking if you get 20 mins out of it, you'll be lucky.  /shrug


----------



## gabby131 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello!  I am a noob here in the forums and owner of a 5930k.
I manage to get a stable, quick and dirty, OC (3 hours OCCT, 5 Cinebench runs with no crash) of 4.5ghz at 1.25v but I always get a "clock_watchdog_timeout" upon attempting to hit 4.6ghz.  I tried up to 1.325v but same negative results.  I guess 4.5ghz is my limit.  If you can advise, my settings are below.  Thank you,

Motherboard:  X99-Sabertooth
Turbo Speed: 4500mhz
Multiplier: 36
CPU Strap: 125
BCLK: 125
Core Voltage: 1.25v
CPU System Agent Voltage: 1.25v
CPU Input Voltage: 1.90v
RAM:  2666mhz, 1.35v, 14-16-16-35 (successful downclock to 2333mhz, 1.20v, 12-14-14-31)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2015)

Power limit settings in BIOS may need to be manually adjusted, gabby131.


----------



## gabby131 (Nov 19, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Power limit settings in BIOS may need to be manually adjusted, gabby131.



Hey Dave,

Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll do the said adjustments.

Regards


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 10, 2016)

Got some time to test again. Now I am able to get it run on 4.33GHz(125 strap with 127.3BCLK set by XMP) with 1.25V vCore on offset mode. Pretty sweet,.


----------



## Nos619 (Feb 9, 2016)

What do you guys think is the maximum voltage on a 5930k ?


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 9, 2016)

Nos619 said:


> What do you guys think is the maximum voltage on a 5930k ?


For 24/7 usage, I would not exceed 1.35.


----------



## Nos619 (Feb 10, 2016)

What do you guys think is the maximum voltage on a 5930k ?


> For 24/7 usage, I would not exceed 1.35.




Even if the temperature of the cpu is under 60°C and the mosfets under 30°C ?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2016)

I wonder how I missed this thread...@4.6 on mine 125 bootstrap, 127mhz bclk


----------



## Hnykill22 (Feb 10, 2016)

i7 5820K @ 4.4 Ghz 1.3V.   Cooled with NZXT Kraken X61. 24/7

Stable good overclock. Temps just under 70C° / 158F in Prime95. seems to be an average for 5820K/4.4Ghz/1.3V users all over. just need a good CPU cooler and that's it.


----------



## petedread (Feb 14, 2016)

I have swapped 125 strap for 100 strap. Could not OC ram on 125 but on 100 I can get 3200mhz up from xmp 3000mhz. My core is now 4.4 up from 4.375, no extra V (also updated bios, this mite have helped vcore). I would like to get 102mhz BCLK but not having any luck. Any tips? What setting should I look at?
I have tried uping dram, vcore and syt agent volts. BCLK amplitude to higher, PCIE amplitude to higher.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 14, 2016)

Highest I could go, still crashes when used in BOINC and higher voltages makes my face melt cause of all the heat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nos619 (Feb 20, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Highest I could go, still crashes when used in BOINC and higher voltages makes my face melt cause of all the heat. Any suggestions?



A custom watercooling .


----------



## petedread (Feb 21, 2016)

My cache seems to be very hungry for V. My CPU is 4.375ghz, 1.265v. Cache is 4,250ghz, 1.320v!!!!! I'm trying to lower it, first I tried cahce V @1.290v and it crashed an hour into BF4 so then I tried 1.300v, it crashed after 2 hours of BF4. Tonight I will try 1.310v.
Does this seem like abnormally high cache volts?


----------

